# Mallet swap part deux - the pictures



## Dave Paine

Creating this thread for the pictures as people receive their mallets.


----------



## tcleve4911

Dave Paine said:


> Creating this thread for the pictures as people receive their mallets.


This new thread got lost way down the list....
Just made a post so we could find it...thanks.


----------



## DaveTTC

Found it.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chris Curl

mine came today! pics tonight after i get home


----------



## Dave Paine

Chris Curl said:


> mine came today! pics tonight after i get home


Woo hoo. :clap:

Now we will all be waiting with baited breath.. :icon_smile:


----------



## Dominick

Chris Curl said:


> mine came today! pics tonight after i get home


Tonight!!!! Can't wait that long man. Can't wait to see who is setting the bar.


----------



## Dominick

Ok Chris it's tonight!!!! Where's the pics man?


----------



## DaveTTC

Chris Curl said:


> mine came today! pics tonight after i get home


Yeah man, its tomorrow here already.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chris Curl

Holy crap is this thing beautiful! 

And I love the grip on the handle! I really want to know how to do that, because it is really cool.

Am I allowed to say who sent it yet?


----------



## robert421960

man that's purty and hefty looking :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick

Sure looks nice. But who did it? Lol
Yes you should say.


----------



## DaveTTC

Awesome, like the little grippy thing too. Great pics, and yes we wanna know, was it me? If I done it in my sleep it means I can stop stressing about starting one.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chris Curl

OK. Props to Landon D. Naugher for a beautiful mallet.

The bar has been set very high.


----------



## Dominick

Chris Curl said:


> OK. Props to Landon D. Naugher for a beautiful mallet.
> 
> The bar has been set very high.


Laughing!!!!! What's his name on wood talk. 
Most of us don't know his real name. 
And is that you in the pic or him?


----------



## Dave Paine

Chris Curl said:


> OK. Props to Landon D. Naugher for a beautiful mallet.
> 
> The bar has been set very high.


It should be fine to tell the sender.

A terrific mallet. Nice selection of woods, and good form.

I also hope Lanny replies with the details on the grip.

I expected Lanny's mallet would be the first to be received, although Art Smith's was the first to be mailed. A bit of a clue.

I am trying to get mine completed by Tuesday or Wednesday. No pun intended, it depends on the finish. :laughing:


----------



## wood_chucker

Nice man first one received already! When I seen this I had to run out and check the mail lol I realized I forgot to earlier.


----------



## Dave Paine

Dominick said:


> Laughing!!!!! What's his name on wood talk.
> Most of us don't know his real name.
> And is that you in the pic or him?


That is Chris Curl in the picture. Smiling at the terrific mallet he received.

The sender's screen name is Lanny0134

This is the first mallet, so we have a lot of future drooling. :icon_smile:


----------



## Dominick

Dave Paine said:


> That is Chris Curl in the picture. Smiling at the terrific mallet he received.
> 
> The sender's screen name is Lanny0134


Thanks Dave. I thought that may have been Chris. Looking at the pic and avatar look similar. 
Almost forgot about lanny sending his.


----------



## DaveTTC

So 1 received and 1 other posted yes?









Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chris Curl

OK. I think try #5 will be the one that succeeds for me. I now have a firm plan. I can do this!


----------



## DaveTTC

Chris Curl said:


> OK. I think try #5 will be the one that succeeds for me. I now have a firm plan. I can do this!


Your gonna be a legendary mallet maker by the time your done  ( which looks like being a lot quicker tha. Me lol )

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

DaveTTC said:


> So 1 received and 1 other posted yes?
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Yes, I think only 1 other in the mail as of this post. Sent by Art Smith.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

nice mallet i plan to have mine out mnday allright guys I gotta go and fix some fence for my Ma so the goats don't get out see yall later


----------



## rrbrown

DaveTTC said:


> So 1 received and 1 other posted yes?
> 
> View attachment 61310
> 
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Gettin fancy with the list. :laughing:


----------



## Lanny0134

Here are a few build pics. The main body is mahogany, the sides are walnut, the bottom is cocobolo and the pin is maple. I had to true the glue surface of the cocobolo on the lathe because it was to small for the jointer. The pin is for strength because the cocobolo is on the end grain of the mahogany. For the grip I used the indexing of the lathe to drill holes at a regular spaces around the handle then put brass nails in them sticking out about 1/4. I then took jute twine and strung it up and down between the nails. Using another piece I wove up and down across the vertical pieces until the handle was full. On the last row at the top and bottom I wrapped the loop going around each nail to keep it from popping off. All the tails are pushed under the woven mat. After the weaving was done I hammered down the nails and painted it in polyurethane. The finish on the rest of the mallet is a mix of poly, BLO and thinner.


----------



## Dave Paine

Lanny0134 said:


> Here are a few build pics. The main body is mahogany, the sides are walnut, the bottom is cocobolo and the pin is maple. I had to true the glue surface of the cocobolo on the lathe because it was to small for the jointer. The pin is for strength because the cocobolo is on the end grain of the mahogany. For the grip I used the indexing of the lathe to drill holes at a regular spaces around the handle then put brass nails in them sticking out about 1/4. I then took jute twine and strung it up and down between the nails. Using another piece I wove up and down across the vertical pieces until the handle was full. On the last row at the top and bottom I wrapped the loop going around each nail to keep it from popping off. All the tails are pushed under the woven mat. After the weaving was done I hammered down the nails and painted it in polyurethane. The finish on the rest of the mallet is a mix of poly, BLO and thinner.


Thanks for the details. Interesting grip. Very well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick

Thanks as well. Very cool on how you did that. Chris is very lucky to have this.


----------



## Chris Curl

agreed ... i am very lucky to have gotten this mallet. it is a beaut and will provide years of bashing service.


----------



## tcleve4911

Question on the rules.....
You said to include a picture of myself at the lathe in the mallet package.
Are we okay to post a picture here after the recipient gets and acknowledges receipt ?
I ask because my printer doesn't making photo quality prints.


----------



## Chris Curl

tcleve4911 said:


> Question on the rules.....
> You said to include a picture of myself at the lathe in the mallet package.
> Are we okay to post a picture here after the recipient gets and acknowledges receipt ?
> I ask because my printer doesn't making photo quality prints.


That is what I was going to do (post a pic on the thread after my recipient gets his). And the mallet that Landon sent me didn't have a pic of him in it either.


----------



## Dave Paine

tcleve4911 said:


> Question on the rules.....
> You said to include a picture of myself at the lathe in the mallet package.
> Are we okay to post a picture here after the recipient gets and acknowledges receipt ?
> I ask because my printer doesn't making photo quality prints.


That would be fine. The suggestion of the picture was my build on DaveTTC's idea to include some biographical information.

Since we are sending our mallets out, I thought taking a picture of ourselves holding our mallet would be a good momento.

I understand about the printing, I think it would be fine to post once the recipient gets the mallet.


----------



## Lanny0134

I was going to use email or post here although I didn't think to get a pic of me holding it.


----------



## Chris Curl

So am I really the only one who has gotten a mallet so far?

I know I haven't sent mine out yet ... :thumbdown:

I hope to glue mine up tonight.


----------



## Dave Paine

*Setting the bar low*

Since we only have one mallet received, and there was some concern about Lanny setting the bar high, I decided to break the rules and post my latest mallet and set the bar low for others.

Inspired by having a piece of apple wood which part of a pruning from one of my trees last year, and seeing the branch from a locust log section in my trash pile, I decided to spare no expense in putting this baby together.

The handle has a nice natural curve. I drilled a 1 1/2in hole and inserted the handle. To avoid the apple wood being broken on the first blow, I decided to not glue in the head so I will likely fall off before contact.

I was contemplating attaching the head with duct tape, but found I am all out. I do have wire, somewhere......

I call the finish is au-naturale.

Taking advantage of a warm up so took the shot outside in front of the dead tiger grass left so the birds can use for shelter.

Sporting my best shop uniform, i.e. a Teddy's T shirt. Slogan on this one is "Dog's don't know sit"









A close up of this beauty.









This mallet is going to rabid squirrel II in the WWT mallet swap in the doppleganger universe. Now all I have to do is figure out how to access the other universe.


----------



## Dominick

Hey that looks like daveTTC mallet. 
Laughing!!!!!


----------



## Chris Curl

heh, the funny (not really) part is that i was going down that path for the one i was trying to make and send out!

seriously though ... would a narrow limb like that break pretty easily if it was from, say, a maple tree?


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> Hey that looks like daveTTC mallet.
> Laughing!!!!!


He must of stole in my sleep, cause I woke up and not a mallet to be found and here it is lol

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Chris Curl said:


> heh, the funny (not really) part is that i was going down that path for the one i was trying to make and send out!
> 
> seriously though ... would a narrow limb like that break pretty easily if it was from, say, a maple tree?


Try a practice one and give something a good whack.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

Chris Curl said:


> heh, the funny (not really) part is that i was going down that path for the one i was trying to make and send out!
> 
> seriously though ... would a narrow limb like that break pretty easily if it was from, say, a maple tree?


How narrow and green or dry?

If green it may flex more at this time than it will when dry so a whack test may pass today, but fail down the road. Also it will shrink as it dries and weaken the joint.

If dry, I would look for cracks and would want the minimum diameter to be about 1 1/2in just to be conservative. I expect commercial handles from seasoned wood are less diameter.


----------



## Dave Paine

DaveTTC said:


> He must of stole in my sleep, cause I woke up and not a mallet to be found and here it is lol
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I was thinking of you and the rest of us picture starved addict of the mallet swaps. Just trying to add a little levity to our day.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dave Paine said:


> I was thinking of you and the rest of us picture starved addict of the mallet swaps. Just trying to add a little levity to our day.


Your a good man, you can be my children's uncle.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## sawdustfactory

I sent mine off today.


----------



## DaveTTC

rrbrown said:


> Gettin fancy with the list. :laughing:


And trying to get even fancier. Wish the snap shot resolution was a little better. 









Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## GoIrish

Mine is glued up and waiting for finish...


----------



## Chris Curl

i got mine glued up tonight. my goal is to get it on its way friday


----------



## DaveTTC

Kewl


----------



## tcleve4911

I just sent mine off this afternoon.!!!!


----------



## DaveTTC

That is great tcleve. Thanks for sending in current order of list, you saved me a cut and past 

Dom, you're next 

If only it were that easy lol

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> That is great tcleve. Thanks for sending in current order of list, you saved me a cut and past
> 
> Dom, you're next
> 
> If only it were that easy lol
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Mine won't be out till hopefully this weekend. It's in the finish drying stages.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> Mine won't be out till hopefully this weekend. It's in the finish drying stages.


Oh here's the paper work. 









Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## tcleve4911

DaveTTC said:


> That is great tcleve. Thanks for sending in current order of list, you saved me a cut and past
> 
> Dom, you're next
> 
> If only it were that easy lol
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


:laughing: I worked hard to stay in order on your list.....c'mon Dominic :shifty:


----------



## Dominick

tcleve4911 said:


> :laughing: I worked hard to stay in order on your list.....c'mon Dominic :shifty:


I'm trying Tom!!!! Lol 
Sometimes beautiful things need to take longer. 
Laughing!!!!!


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> I'm trying Tom!!!! Lol
> Sometimes beautiful things need to take longer.
> Laughing!!!!!


Is that why I'm 1/2 way down the list, cause I'm more beautiful

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> Is that why I'm 1/2 way down the list, cause I'm more beautiful
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


No she's beautiful so don't think your in the clear Dave. Lol


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> No she's beautiful so don't think your in the clear Dave. Lol


If beauty takes longer, and it based off her - I should have been bottom of the list 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chris Curl

DaveTTC said:


> If beauty takes longer, and it based off her - I should have been bottom of the list
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


hey now, that is awfully close to the like to be reported!


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> If beauty takes longer, and it based off her - I should have been bottom of the list
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Being in Australia, you Basically are. 
Laughing!!!!!
Kidding Dave.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> Being in Australia, you Basically are.
> Laughing!!!!!
> Kidding Dave.


It is the land down under  

What more can I say

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> It is the land down under
> 
> What more can I say
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Your right about that.


----------



## Pop Pop

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick

Pop Pop said:


> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


Sent what? Your mallet?


----------



## Pop Pop

I haven't a clue how that happened. What I tried to post was: I have the mallet completed and a coat of finish applied. I plan to apply another coat and mail the mallet on Friday. 

Why the message was dropped and only the sent from my I pad was sent is a mystery to me.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick

Are you using WWT app? If so then it's an ongoing thing. At least for me it is. I just hurry back and edit it. 
Cool!!!! Sounds like a lot will be received quite fast this round.


----------



## Pop Pop

Yes I am using the ap. I posted it and moved on. I will check in the future. 

Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Alchymist

DaveTTC said:


> It is the land down under
> 
> What more can I say
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Uhh...what happens when someone turns your world upside down? :whistling2:


----------



## DaveTTC

Alchymist said:


> Uhh...what happens when someone turns your world upside down? :whistling2:


I stand on my head on top of the world 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> I stand on my head on top of the world
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


It's 12:30 Dave. You having lunch? Lol


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> It's 12:30 Dave. You having lunch? Lol


Yeah with my 3 year old on my lap trying to eat it and take over my iPad.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> Yeah with my 3 year old on my lap trying to eat it and take over my iPad.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Was I right about the time?


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> Was I right about the time?


Nah you was between 1 & 2 minutes out lol

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> Nah you was between 1 & 2 minutes out lol
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Laughing!!!! Your 7 hrs behind me.
Ok I'll stay on topic. Lol


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> Laughing!!!! Your 7 hrs behind me.
> Ok I'll stay on topic. Lol


I think I might be 17 hrs in front, bit who's counting 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> I think I might be 17 hrs in front, bit who's counting
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Laughing!!!! I am.


----------



## Chris Curl

I am on the east coast USA, and we have a site in Australia, and another one in New Zealand. At 3pm my time, it is (I think) 7am the next day in NZ.

That makes them 16 hours ahead of me, unless it is daylight savings time ...

How much time difference is there between NZ and AUS?


----------



## DaveTTC

Chris Curl said:


> I am on the east coast USA, and we have a site in Australia, and another one in New Zealand. At 3pm my time, it is (I think) 7am the next day in NZ.
> 
> That makes them 16 hours ahead of me, unless it is daylight savings time ...
> 
> How much time difference is there between NZ and AUS?


2 hrs ahead of us. It is now 21:20 there and 19:20 here. In Perth, Western Australia it is 16:20

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

OK DaveTTC, you can mark my mallet as being in the mail.

Officially it is now at the mercy of the USPS.

Only about 12.6 deg to navigate. If all goes without weather issues, it should arrive on Saturday.

I was going for a bruiser. Came out around 2 1/2 lbs. Can you imagine how many layer of balsa I had to glue up. :laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC

Updated

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

Next is pop pop, then me. Mine should be out Saturday. Have to work Friday.


----------



## rayking49

Wow Dave, how much lead shot did you have to add to the balsa to get it that high? Good job!! Mine goes out tomorrow!


----------



## rayking49

Hope that won't mess up your list Dave, me jumping out of sequence like that. lol


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> Next is pop pop, then me. Mine should be out Saturday. Have to work Friday.





rayking49 said:


> Wow Dave, how much lead shot did you have to add to the balsa to get it that high? Good job!! Mine goes out tomorrow!





rayking49 said:


> Hope that won't mess up your list Dave, me jumping out of sequence like that. lol


You guys ... causing so much work - I'm pulling my hair out here. And that ain't easy cause it so short. Lol

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> You guys ... causing so much work - I'm pulling my hair out here. And that ain't easy cause it so short. Lol
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


We appreciate you Dave. 
Thumbs up to Dave. Lol
I suspect a lot will be received very soon.


----------



## Dave Paine

Dominick said:


> We appreciate you Dave.
> Thumbs up to Dave. Lol
> I suspect a lot will be received very soon.


Yes we do, otherwise I would end up having to keep track. :thumbsup:

I am not sure about a lot being received soon, perhaps only 1 or 2.


----------



## Dominick

Dave Paine said:


> Yes we do, otherwise I would end up having to keep track. :thumbsup:
> 
> I am not sure about a lot being received soon, perhaps only 1 or 2.


Ok!!! 4
Laughing!!!!!


----------



## Pop Pop

Mine is set to mail tomorrow. So I am sticking with Dave's mailing order.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Chris Curl

Pop Pop said:


> Mine is set to mail tomorrow. So I am sticking with Dave's mailing order.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


good thing, because i will be ready to ship very soon too 

let's gp Dominick ... don't make me wait!


----------



## Dominick

Chris Curl said:


> good thing, because i will be ready to ship very soon too
> 
> let's gp Dominick ... don't make me wait!


Mines going out Saturday. Don't think ill be home from work early enough to send on Friday.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> Mines going out Saturday. Don't think ill be home from work early enough to send on Friday.


Do you need a sick certificate to get off early

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chris Curl

The time difference between Landon's mallet arriving and the rest of ours reminds me of the 1973 Belmont Stakes, when Secretariat finished 31 lengths ahead of the next horse.

I sure hope there are some pics soon ... it is such a let down when I see that there have been like 20 posts since I last looked, and still no mallets.


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> Do you need a sick certificate to get off early
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Lol that would good. Yes you got any?


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> Lol that would good. Yes you got any?


Leave it with me 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

Chris Curl said:


> I sure hope there are some pics soon ... it is such a let down when I see that there have been like 20 posts since I last looked, and still no mallets.


I just checked my package status, I am optimistic for someone to receive a mallet tomorrow.:scooter:


----------



## tcleve4911

Dave Paine said:


> I just checked my package status, I am optimistic for someone to receive a mallet tomorrow.:scooter:


Mine should get there today or tomorrow :yes:


----------



## Longknife

Back home again. Checked the mallet I made before I left and the finish has cured just fine. Wrapped it up and went to town to mail it.
Had to fill in a customs declaration and I thought a while about what to fill in at "Detailed description of item". You don't want to cause any curiosity at the customs but I decided to fill in "Wooden mallet".
The post office said that it should arrive in the US within 6 days.


----------



## tcleve4911

Longknife said:


> Back home again. Checked the mallet I made before I left and the finish has cured just fine. Wrapped it up and went to town to mail it.
> Had to fill in a customs declaration and I thought a while about what to fill in at "Detailed description of item". You don't want to cause any curiosity at the customs but I decided to fill in "Wooden mallet".
> The post office said that it should arrive in the US within 6 days.


Better than "wood basher" ...that would get their attention. :shifty:


----------



## Pop Pop

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## DaveTTC

7 away - 1 received if my count is right 



Pop Pop said:


> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


Oops you did it again. It is a glitch with the app
Hopefully you was gonna say you've posted your mallet.










Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

DaveTTC said:


> Oops you did it again. It is a glitch with the app
> Hopefully you was gonna say you've posted your mallet.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Technology is wonderful - when it works. 

By the way, rayking49 mentioned he posted his mallet in the participants thread. Another one in the mail. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC

Dave Paine said:


> Technology is wonderful - when it works.
> 
> By the way, rayking49 mentioned he posted his mallet in the participants thread. Another one in the mail. :thumbsup:


For it 

Just edited post above and added pic, 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Pop Pop

I mailed mine today. The post office said it would arrive Monday (they didn't specify which Monday).

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Dave Paine

Looking like we may not have new pictures today. :huh:

Fingers crossed we have at least one mallet received tomorrow. :smile:

USPS tracking is not updated as often as UPS. My packet is showing it left Philadelphia in the middle of the night. Tomorrow I may find out if it landed close to the destination. :laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC

They'll be coming out the wood work soon. 8)




Pop Pop said:


> I mailed mine today. The post office said it would arrive Monday (they didn't specify which Monday).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum











Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## blaineo

LOL we're all horrible.....there's SIX, count them, SIX pages to this thread...and only ONE post of a pic....LOL


----------



## Dave Paine

blaineo said:


> LOL we're all horrible.....there's SIX, count them, SIX pages to this thread...and only ONE post of a pic....LOL


We are not horrible, we are just prolific posters. 

Perhaps we need to spend more time in our shops. :laughing:


----------



## Dominick

Just got home and post office closed at 5:00. 
So mine is going out tomorrow morning.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> Just got home and post office closed at 5:00.
> So mine is going out tomorrow morning.


My bad Dom, I never got that sick certificate to you

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> My bad Dom, I never got that sick certificate to you
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


That's ok. I'm going to be sick on Monday. Lol


----------



## Hutt

Make this two pics and one lucky person mine will ship tmrw hope y'all like it


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> That's ok. I'm going to be sick on Monday. Lol


Ok make sure you get no symptoms till its time to start work, then you can ring ya boss and let him know, about an jr later I can e,ail him ya sick certificate. Them we have all day to check out the flood of mallets that should be arriving 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> Ok make sure you get no symptoms till its time to start work, then you can ring ya boss and let him know, about an jr later I can e,ail him ya sick certificate. Them we have all day to check out the flood of mallets that should be arriving
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


No need to. I'm off regardless. No job scheduled for Monday. Which sux!!!!


----------



## Pop Pop

*I received my Mallet*

I sent one today and got one. The wood gods must be smiling on me.


----------



## tcleve4911

Open it ...open it !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dominick

tcleve4911 said:


> Open it ...open it !!!!!!!!


Yea no doubt!!!! Come on pop!!!!


----------



## Pop Pop

It is wonderful! I really hoped for a turned mallet. 

tcleve4911, thank you very much. I understand why you made a second one for yourself. It is really sweet. 

Time to celebrate!


----------



## DaveTTC

Pop Pop said:


> I sent one today and got one. The wood gods must be smiling on me.


Ok ok, enough reading, that's the kinda thing I would do, come to think of it I think I did do that in round one

At least 3 anxious boys handing on every post here.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960

nice mallet first in the second swap right?


----------



## Pop Pop

I am old and slow, cut me some slack

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## DaveTTC

Congrats pop, nice one Tom, 


Looks like pop pop slipped it in under our noses.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cabomhn

That's a nice looking mallet! Ready for some good use.


----------



## Dominick

robert421960 said:


> nice mallet first in the second swap right?


No second one in swap two. 
Nice job Tom and lucky for pop pop. 
Thumbs up!!!!


----------



## Dave Paine

Pop Pop said:


> It is wonderful! I really hoped for a turned mallet.
> 
> tcleve4911, thank you very much. I understand why you made a second one for yourself. It is really sweet.
> 
> Time to celebrate!


Woo hoo, about time. :clap:

Well done tcleve4911. Nice mallet. :thumbsup:

I knew the recipient since I did the assignment.

I was hoping Maine to Pennsylvania would not take so long. Happy the USPS finally delivered.

Now if the USPS can come through tomorrow, we will have some more pictures. :smile:


----------



## tcleve4911

Wowowoeeee 
I'm so glad to see you got it and wish you good mallet bangin'.
I've been beating on mine and it's holding up just fine.
So use it, abuse it and pound some character into that thing.

I see the glass of wine...I'm raising my glass now and toasting both of us.

Tom


----------



## Dave Paine

tcleve4911 said:


> I see the glass of wine...I'm raising my glass now and toasting both of us.
> 
> Tom


That is the spirit of a swap, pun intended. :icon_smile:


----------



## Dominick

Dave Paine said:


> That is the spirit of a swap, pun intended. :icon_smile:


Or maybe it's because it's Friday night and he's off work for the weekend? Lol
But I'm guessing a celebration.


----------



## Dave Paine

So we had a mallet received today. I hope we have another one (mine) received tomorrow.

I am feeling a bit nervous in case my recipient does not like the piece being made from x dozen pieces of balsa.


----------



## Pop Pop

I am looking for something to wack while I celebrate. The downside is now I need to put the present project on hold and start another that requires the use of a mallet. It is a big problem. 

I guess I should open another bottle of wine and contemplate what to do next.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick

Pop Pop said:


> I am looking for something to wack while I celebrate. The downside is now I need to put the present project on hold and start another that requires the use of a mallet. It is a big problem.
> 
> I guess I should open another bottle of wine and contemplate what to do next.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


I'd hate to be there celebrating with you!!! 
Swinging that thing around. Laughing!!!! Ill celebrate from a safe distance. Lol


----------



## DaveTTC

Pop Pop said:


> I am looking for something to wack while I celebrate. The downside is now I need to put the present project on hold and start another that requires the use of a mallet. It is a big problem.
> 
> I guess I should open another bottle of wine and contemplate what to do next.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


I'd be a little wary of someone with a bottle in one hand and a mallet in the other. Lol

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Gotta ask pop pop, is that really you on the profile pic. 

Your a dead ringer for the dad off 'That 70's Show'









Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Pop Pop

That is me in the picture. However, I think he looks much older ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## RusDemka

Oooo nice mallet PopPop, good job Tom,


----------



## ryan50hrl

So i'm about to attach the handle to the head......and cant decide if I should peg it with a dowel, or cut the top and use a wedge......anyone have an opinion?


----------



## DaveTTC

Pop Pop said:


> That is me in the picture. However, I think he looks much older ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


What can I say, you look like a star

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chris Curl

ryan50hrl said:


> So i'm about to attach the handle to the head......and cant decide if I should peg it with a dowel, or cut the top and use a wedge......anyone have an opinion?


this is just an opinion from a newbie, but since you asked ...

between those two options, i would be more likely opt for the peg.

are you gluing it in place as well? with glue, you might not need either ... ?


----------



## DaveTTC

ryan50hrl said:


> So i'm about to attach the handle to the head......and cant decide if I should peg it with a dowel, or cut the top and use a wedge......anyone have an opinion?


I think I would go the wedge because you can always tighten them up. I would use just some weak paper glue on the wedge to hold it in place (one side only) so that it can be knocked in again later if need be.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

+1 on the wedge.... And sorry guys I'm way behind on this project but I'm almost done with my lamp sorry to my recipient but I promise it will be worth the wait


----------



## Dave Paine

If you are gluing, as Chris said, you may not need either, but if you want to have reinforcement, I would use a dowel mostly because I like how it looked in the round 1 mallets.

If you are not gluing then I would use a wedge so it can be tightened over time. Decades ago you would have found steel wedges used in the handles in old hammers.


----------



## robert421960

Dave Paine said:


> Decades ago you would have found steel wedges used in the handles in old hammers.


Thanks I feel really old now I remember buying those :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC

robert421960 said:


> Thanks I feel really old now I remember buying those :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Just tell em your from Australia, we still use em here 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

*We may have another mallet picture soon*

I just checked my package tracking and it arrived at the local post office of the recipient. :thumbsup:

Cautious optimism that we may have another mallet post with picture(s) soon.


----------



## Dominick

Cool Dave. Can't wait for it. I'm sure it's going to be a good one. Haven't seen a bad one yet.


----------



## Hutt

Shipped today should be there Thursday


----------



## Dave Paine

*According to USPS my package was delivered*

So now just waiting to see if it was delivered to the intended address. :laughing:

I am feeling the tension.


----------



## Dominick

Dave Paine said:


> So now just waiting to see if it was delivered to the intended address. :laughing:
> 
> I am feeling the tension.


Well looks like we're going to have to wait till Monday.


----------



## Dominick

I guess we don't have to wait till Monday. Lol
I'm the luckiest guy on wood talk. 
When I got home I didn't see any packages, and asked the wife if she saw a box outside? She said no. 
Why don't you check the mail box? I said it won't be in there, the box is to big. 
So I checked and yes it was. 
Words and pics can't describe the beauty in this mallet. This mallet came from Dave Paine. 
The head is jatoba aka Brazilian cherry. 
The handle is a very highly figured piece of walnut and the center is hickory. 
On the top of the head there's a button his wife made of a moose head carving I did for a door panel. And she also made two key chains. 
There's also two rings on the head that add great contrast to the head. 
I'm so happy right now, nothing could go wrong at this point. 
Ok bla,bla,bla Laughing!!!!
Please drool!!!!


















































Pics don't do justice. 
It's a two hander and its the (Dominator)


----------



## Pop Pop

Wow!

The figure in the wood and the moose carving are wonderful. What a great job.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## mike1950

You better be nice to your wife now that she has access to that. It is huge NICE mallet. Beautiful wood...............


----------



## Chris Curl

wow dom, that is BEAUTIFUL! awesome Dave!


----------



## robert421960

man that thing is nice and huge :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick

I also forgot to say that the two sides of the head are flat so it won't roll around on the bench. 
Great touch Dave. It weighs 2lb 5 0Z. 
I'm going to sleep with it next to my bed, for protection. Laughing!!!!
The key chains and button were from this carving I did. Very thoughtful idea.


----------



## Hutt

That's pretty stinking awesome great job


----------



## rayking49

Holy cow what a great mallet. You lucky guy you! Dave great job man!


----------



## wood_chucker

Wow that one is awesome!! Really nice job.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dog nam it ..... Too slow this time, everyone else has used the words and now I can only copy

Just a little bit awesome 

I love it. 

Well done Dave and congratulations Dom

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

Just a little bit awesome? This is really big awesome. Lol
I could churn butter with this thing. Laughing!!!!
I'm telling you pics don't describe how nice this is.


----------



## Dominick

Thought I'd bump this up. 
Laughing!!!!


----------



## Longknife

Dominick said:


> Thought I'd bump this up.
> Laughing!!!!


It sure deserves being bumped. Fantastic mallet :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine

I am glad you folks are liking the mallet.

I am especially very happy that Dominick likes his new "Dominator".

I had glued three pieces of jatoba for a head.

I was going to make a T style mallet, but in an early post Dominick hinted he liked the maul style, so this was the first design change.

I did not have jaws big enough to hold the head, so I had to drill the holes on the drill press. This wood is really dense, not so easy to drill, even with good Forstner bits.

I had been given some beech blanks and thought this would be good for a handle. My first time turning beech, it was very nice to turn.

On the left of the picture, I turned a recess for a ferrule which was going to be an accent, I had the tenon turned on the right, and then decided this would be functional, but lacked what I call a "wow" factor. The piece in the background is another of the blanks to show the starting point.









So I looked through my cut off collection and noticed the end of a walnut board. The tree was from a friends house. It fell in a storm and as a woodworker he wanted to use the lumber so had it milled and I got a lot.

This section was warped and twisted. I was able to get it almost level but it was then thinner than I wanted so it went into the cut off collection.

Looking closely I felt I could get a couple of strips out of this where there was the most figure.

The figure is easier to see in the unfinished mallet picture. The dark spot was a knot hole which I had to fill with CA glue.









I am so glad I made this design change. A good way to use the walnut and add some "wow" factor. :smile:

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dominick

I was wondering what that spot was. I kinda figured it was filled. I wanted to ask how did you attached the handle to the head? Sorry if I missed that part. I can't stop looking at it. It's sitting on my coffee table. Laughing!!!!
Did you see where I said I could churn butter with this?


----------



## Dave Paine

Dominick said:


> I was wondering what that spot was. I kinda figured it was filled. I wanted to ask how did you attached the handle to the head? Sorry if I missed that part. I can't stop looking at it. It's sitting on my coffee table. Laughing!!!!
> Did you see where I said I could churn butter with this?


I did read about churning butter. I had not thought about a multi-tasking mallet. Way to go. :laughing:

I forgot to mention anything about attaching the handle.

I cut the handle so that I would be able to make a decent length of tenon. I was not going to drill all the way through the head, but I was thinking of going about 3in.

Once I started drilling I realised I either had to accept the depth of the Forstner bit, or add my extension. The extension is over 6in long and I was concerned this may be too long considering the toughness of the jatoba.

I first drilled a 1in hole, then 1 1/2in. I had a lot of vibration and later found this made the hole slightly larger. Depth was 2 5/8in, as deep as I could go with the Forstner bit.

I then drilled 1 3/4in hole. I decided that I would make the tenon with a step. So the first 1 1/8in is 1 3/4in dia and the remainder is 1 1/2in dia.

This is what the tenon looked like.









The tenon end was mounted in my chuck jaws, which meant a piece was going to be parted off at the end. This meant I was not able to test fit the tenon. I had to "go for broke" and turn to specific dimensions. I had turned the beech handle to dimension, cut a hole in a piece of 2x4 scrap and it fit perfectly. I foolishly thought I would be able to do the same with the jatoba.

The tenon was cut before I drilled the jatoba. In hindsight not the best sequence.

After I drilled the holes in the head, time came to dry fit. This is when I found out the vibration had caused a slightly larger hole. Drat, drat and double drat.

Recovery time. Do I just use Titebond III and assume it will fill the gap? Do I use epoxy?. Do I use Liquid Nails? Do I also add a dowel?

Decisions, decisions.

I have also been restoring some hand planes. After I sharpen the blade I always do test planing on a piece of 2x4 scrap to confirm I can get nice THIN fluffy shavings.

I had been happy with the recent test and had some nice thin shavings lying around. Hmmm. If only I could wrap these around the tenon, I would have wood to fill the gap.

I taped some shavings to a piece of paper I use as a cover under things I am spraying, and sprayed the shavings with 3M Multi-Purpose spray adhesive. Just a light covering.

I wrapped one at a time and tested the fit. I think I ended up with three on the smaller diameter and one on the larger diameter. The 3M was just tacky enough to keep the shavings in place. In the dry fit I had no slack.

I then use my normal Titebond III rotating the handle as I pressed it in place in line with the direction I had for the shavings.

I had a piece of tape with the line for the center of the head so as I rotated I wanted to align the hickory with the center of the head.

A sliver of the top shaving protruded under the head. At this point I was committed to the gluing. If you look carefully you will see tiny white spots at the handle/head interface. Sorry.

Well full disclosure with the gory details of hiccup and recovery.

I had thought about putting in a dowel, but I thought it would be a visual distraction and felt the tenon is more than sufficient area to hold this puppy in place.

Long reply, I hope this does not dampen your enthusiasm for the "Dominator" aka poor man's butter churner. :laughing:


----------



## Dominick

Thanks Dave. Wow!!!! You really worked hard on this, hope you enjoyed doing it? I would of been just as happy with a T style mallet but Im really liking this one. It has man mallet all over it. 
Thanks for clarifying on how it was attached. 
I don't think this is going anywhere. 
Another tip for making a tenon fit a mortice is to wrap the tenon with a strip of brown paper bag. 
Glue it on the tenon then glue it into the mortice. 
I've done it with log furniture and its good and strong.


----------



## Dave Paine

Dominick said:


> Thanks Dave. Wow!!!! You really worked hard on this, hope you enjoyed doing it? I would of been just as happy with a T style mallet but Im really liking this one. It has man mallet all over it.
> Thanks for clarifying on how it was attached.
> I don't think this is going anywhere.
> Another tip for making a tenon fit a mortice is to wrap the tenon with a strip of brown paper bag.
> Glue it on the tenon then glue it into the mortice.
> I've done it with log furniture and its good and strong.


I did enjoy making this. I may make another one - and I may keep it.

The hiccups and design changes are normal for me, since I start with an idea, and allow it to evolve.

I enjoy solving problems. Hiccups can be frustrating at times, but I normally rise to the occasion. In many cases the recovery is an improvement to the design.

I was aiming for a man mallet. LOL

I had thought about using paper. I know the strength, since I use paper between blocks to mount in the chuck and bowl blanks.

In this case I wanted to try an all wood solution. If the shavings did not work, my plan "B" was strips of paper.


----------



## Dominick

Laughing!!!! We all have hiccups when doing a project. We're are own worst critic. 
I had some issues with mine to and hope my recipient likes it. He should get his by Tuesday. 
I also like how the head is tapered


----------



## DaveTTC

That is mega serious wow factor Dave. The detail was not coming up first time I looked, could only see thumbnails. Now I'm blown away. 

Oh and fixed list









Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> That is mega serious wow factor Dave. The detail was not coming up first time I looked, could only see thumbnails. Now I'm blown away.
> 
> Oh and fixed list
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


You must of been sleepy dave TTC. Lol
Oh!!!! and Dave Paine does have a thanks tab. 
Laughing!!!!


----------



## ryan50hrl

Thinking I should have kept the size of flat rate boxes in mind before making my mallet.........oops.....


----------



## GoIrish

ryan50hrl said:


> Thinking I should have kept the size of flat rate boxes in mind before making my mallet.........oops.....


Me too. I think the handle is too long. Too bad I did not check before I was done cutting, glueing and had started finishing.


----------



## DaveTTC

Big thanks to RusDemka and Dave Paine who got together at sent some $$$ thru PayPal to help cover my shipping expenses. Last time round it cost me just shy of $60. Trying to go a bit lighter this time. 
Never expected you guys to get together like this an assist, the community spirit is absolutely awesome. It's a privilege to be part of the community and part of the swap. 

Thanks guys.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

GoIrish said:


> Me too. I think the handle is too long. Too bad I did not check before I was done cutting, glueing and had started finishing.


I did mention this in the first post of the participants thread. :smile:

If the item is maul style, it may fit in a tubular cardboard container. I used this for Dominick's mallet. A leftover from the center support from a carpet purchase many moons ago. I just did not want to have a box with a lot of air. It was slightly less than a Medium Flat Rate box.

Depending on where you are shipping, a non-Flat Rate Box may be less expensive.

USPS has Flat Rate boxes.
Medium Flat Rate Box is 13 5/8in x 11 7/8in x 3 3/8in
OR 11in x 8 1/2in x 5 1/2in.

Large Flat Rate Box is 23 11/16in x 11 3/4in x 3in
OR 12in x 12in x 5 1/2in

If you set up an account and print the shipping label you will save a few $ and get free tracking.


----------



## Dominick

Lol. It just barely fit in my mailbox. I was surprised. Never expected it. It was a good idea to. Funny thing is I get those tubes all the time and never thought if using one.


----------



## Chris Curl

For mine, the flat rate box would have run $12.xx at the USPS, but the other way where they use the actual weight ended up running me $8.xx. So it would be a good idea to try it both ways as one will definately cost less.


----------



## ryan50hrl

Mines going across the ocean....that was my problem. Oh well.....guess I learned for the next one! Now if the finish would just finish drying someone else could post pictures!!


----------



## Bonedoc

Just got a box in the mail from Wonder Lake, Illinois... Wonder what could be in it. Ill get a chance to open in about 30 min. I'm like a kid at Christmas right nowDoc


----------



## robert421960

Bonedoc said:


> Just got a box in the mail from Wonder Lake, Illinois... Wonder what could be in it. Ill get a chance to open in about 30 min. I'm like a kid at Christmas right nowDoc


so what are you waiting for 
open it already :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cabomhn

Nice looking mallet! That walnut looks awesome. Getting close to finishing mine here and hope to have mine out this week!


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Bonedoc said:


> Just got a box in the mail from Wonder Lake, Illinois... Wonder what could be in it. Ill get a chance to open in about 30 min. I'm like a kid at Christmas right nowDoc


it's been more than thirty minutes lol


----------



## Bonedoc

Seem to be having trouble posting pics at work, ill keep trying


----------



## RusDemka

Bonedoc said:


> Seem to be having trouble posting pics at work, ill keep trying


Unforgivable.....lol


----------



## Bonedoc

I opened the box and there it was.......A magnificent piece of artwork...WOW I could not believe this was made for me. This is a beaut. The personal touches were spot on. Thank you Dominick, thank you for the pen blanks as well. Here it is...........

This is the logo we all wear on the scrubs at the hospital.....










This was on the bottom of the handle









Here are the rest, notice the bone inlay in the handle.....very nice touch.


















Again Thank you very much Dominick


----------



## rayking49

Nice mallet. Is it burl? Way to go Dom. I know you'll enjoy using that Doc.


----------



## Dave Paine

A very nice mallet Dominick. Now we can see why you were hesitant to let this go. :thumbsup:

Terrific touches with the logo and inlays. :thumbsup:

Now that we have pictures we are also happy for you Bonedoc. Enjoy the future whackings. :laughing:


----------



## Bonedoc

After looking back at the post, the pictures do not do this mallet justice. It is oak burl, spalted maple, and African Mahogany, in person it is absolutely a work of art.. it was all done without a lathe too. Too darn cool....Thanks again Dominick


----------



## Dominick

Wow!!!! I'm surprised you got it so fast. I wasn't expecting you to get it until Wednesday according to tracking. 
I just got home from snowmobiling. Had a blast and glad to see you got it. I'm also glad I got the symbol right. I was worried about that the most. 
I googled searched your name for veterinarians in Louisiana and I found your website. So I did good then. Lol
I'm glad you like it. And yes the head is oak burl that I got from DA Aardvark. And spalted maple. 
With mahogany handle. 
Here's some pics and one of me holding it. Lol







































Laughing!!!! This pic looks like I'm missing teeth, but I'm to far north to be like that. Lol
Thanks for the kind words guys. 
This was fun to do.


----------



## DaveTTC

I think I gotta pull out guys. These are just so so good, nice work Dom. You must be so happy bonedoc 


Mine just ain't gonna measure up. I have no retails about my recipient so I cannot personalise it like that - that is what I was hoping to do. Anyway mine is scheduled to start Saturday. Hope to get it done over the weekend.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> I think I gotta pull out guys. These are just so so good, nice work Dom. You must be so happy bonedoc
> 
> Mine just ain't gonna measure up. I have no retails about my recipient so I cannot personalise it like that - that is what I was hoping to do. Anyway mine is scheduled to start Saturday. Hope to get it done over the weekend.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Google search his name and his location. You never know what you'll find. Also check his threads and try to pick up on something he said. 
It's a start that's how I found out about bone doc


----------



## mike1950

Really nice job Dom-beautiful materials and use of them...........


----------



## cabomhn

Wow this last mallet is so cool, love the woods and the design, some really nice work.


----------



## RusDemka

That is a really cool mallet,


----------



## RusDemka

DaveTTC said:


> I think I gotta pull out guys. These are just so so good, nice work Dom. You must be so happy bonedoc
> 
> Mine just ain't gonna measure up. I have no retails about my recipient so I cannot personalise it like that - that is what I was hoping to do. Anyway mine is scheduled to start Saturday. Hope to get it done over the weekend.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I think your last mallet was awesome


----------



## Hwood

I think Dave is trying to throw you all. I have been following this and the last one he made was really cool and you know #2 will be even better. Its going to have something like a kangaroo hide wrap handle and some wood you never heard of that sings like an estwing hammer when you strike with it..


----------



## robert421960

that mallet is awesome Dom
those personal touches are cool:yes::yes:


----------



## Dave Paine

Dominick said:


> So I did good then. Lol
> I'm glad you like it. And yes the head is oak burl that I got from DA Aardvark. And spalted maple.
> With mahogany handle.


Yes you did very good. :thumbsup:

I like seeing the partial build pictures. Helps to get an understanding of how this was assembled.

Thanks for the pictures. Great job Dominick. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick

Thanks again Dave. Here's some pics I took at home.


----------



## GoIrish

One more to share today. Mine arrived from PA made from Scenic Mahogany. Handle feels great and the head is perfect for pounding. I can't wait until I get a chance to use it.









The handle is secured with wedges for strong secure fit.









Thanks for a great tool.


----------



## Dominick

Ok is this where we guess who sent to you? If so than I give up. Lol
Who's it from man!!!!!?


----------



## DaveTTC

GoIrish said:


> One more to share today. Mine arrived from PA made from Scenic Mahogany. Handle feels great and the head is perfect for pounding. I can't wait until I get a chance to use it.
> 
> The handle is secured with wedges for strong secure fit.
> 
> Thanks for a great tool.


Love the transition in the handle, square to round and square again. I read about angled heads like that but never did that with my last. Great classic shape. Congratulations and well done ...........

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## GoIrish

So here is the thing. I don't know his alias only his real name. Art Smith is listed next to my name on the chart but his profile said Florida. This mallet came from Frank in PA so he'll have to claim credit so we'll all know his alias.


----------



## tcleve4911

GoIrish said:


> So here is the thing. I don't know his alias only his real name. Art Smith is listed next to my name on the chart but his profile said Florida. This mallet came from Frank in PA so he'll have to claim credit so we'll all know his alias.


My guess it that's PopPop......


----------



## Dominick

I don't know but wish you guys would include more info when sending your mallets. It makes things a little more personal then. 
Beautiful job to the unknown sender and good for you golrish.


----------



## GoIrish

I received a nice picture of him holding the mallet and some personal information that was nice of him to share. He even included a brochure from his woodworking business to show what he works on. I certainly feel more connected. I just don't know his alias.


----------



## Dominick

GoIrish said:


> He received a nice picture of him holding the mallet and some personal information that was nice of him to share. He even included a brochure from his woodworking business to show what he works on. I certainly feel more connected. I just don't know his alias.


Lets see pics.


----------



## Bonedoc

Dominick said:


> Thanks again Dave. Here's some pics I took at home.


It looks better in your pics but looks and feels better in hand.... Out-freakin-standing,!
Smiles


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Dominick and unknown awesome mallets yall.... And just fyi Dominick don't start up another civil war on here I'm from Texas and still have all my teeth lol. Dave your first was awesome, so I'm sure this one will be too. I thought the same about my first one, but Pheadrus had a photo shoot with it so I think he was happy


----------



## Pop Pop

Tom is correct. I am the perpetrator. It took a while to shape the handle using a knife, rasp, and sandpaper. It is a heavy rascal, am glad I didn't add lead shot, I think it would have been too heavy. The handle is wedged in a mortis that has a 3degree taper on two sides. It would stay together without the glue.

I hope you like it GoIrish.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Dave Paine

Our first T style mallet of this round. Very well done Pop Pop. Nice classic shape. I like the mortise and wedge touches. :thumbsup:

Rasps can remove a lot of wood. Very good for rough shaping.

You have a nice new "whacker" GoIrish. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick

Tommie Hockett said:


> Dominick and unknown awesome mallets yall.... And just fyi Dominick don't start up another civil war on here I'm from Texas and still have all my teeth lol. Dave your first was awesome, so I'm sure this one will be too. I thought the same about my first one, but Pheadrus had a photo shoot with it so I think he was happy


Lol Tommie. I didn't say Tommie has no teeth, it was a stereotypical example of a southerner and I apologize if I offended anyone.


----------



## wood_chucker

Some really nic mallets in the past day. Mine is done and has been since Saturday but I have been so busy at work I haven't been off in time to get it to the post office, today isn't looking good either but tommorow I will have a couple hours in the early afternoon and it will be on its way.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Dominick said:


> Lol Tommie. I didn't say Tommie has no teeth, it was a stereotypical example of a southerner and I apologize if I offended anyone.


No offense taken bud I'm messing with ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Smith

Hey Dominick
I'm from the deep south and want to tell ya " I have all my own tooths " 'cause I payed fur 'em wit my own money.:laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911

Pop Pop said:


> Tom is correct. I am the perpetrator. It took a while to shape the handle using a knife, rasp, and sandpaper. It is a heavy rascal, am glad I didn't add lead shot, I think it would have been too heavy. The handle is wedged in a mortis that has a 3degree taper on two sides. It would stay together without the glue.
> 
> I hope you like it GoIrish.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


Nice job on the mallet, PopPop.
I think it's cool that I gave you a turned one and you made a pieced one.


----------



## Dominick

Art Smith said:


> Hey Dominick
> I'm from the deep south and want to tell ya " I have all my own tooths " 'cause I payed fur 'em wit my own money.:laughing:


Oh yea? Me to 
Laughing!!!!!


----------



## GoIrish

I like the mallet and appreciate the workmanship and the wood selection. I am off to North Dakota for a few days so my mallet might not make the mail until next weekend. I have my picture and letter written and ready to go. I was needing to find a box but PopPop's is just the right size to I will reuse it.

My boys (6 and 9) also liked the mallet and were so interested that a stranger would send me a mallet they want in on a swap! I told them if they each made a box (might take them a few months) I would attempt to start a small box swap for kids.


----------



## Dave Paine

GoIrish said:


> I was needing to find a box but PopPop's is just the right size to I will reuse it.


I like to keep some boxes around so I do not have to go out and buy one when I need to send something. My wife likes to get rid of them. :thumbdown:



GoIrish said:


> My boys (6 and 9) also liked the mallet and were so interested that a stranger would send me a mallet they want in on a swap! I told them if they each made a box (might take them a few months) I would attempt to start a small box swap for kids.


Woo hoo, :clap:. Terrific if our swap has managed to get your boys eager to join in a future swap. The vortex is expanding..... :laughing:


----------



## Bonedoc

I guess that is why the tooth brush was invented in the south...............anywhere else and it would be called a teeth brush!!


----------



## robert421960

one day i was listening to a local call in buy sell and trade show on the radio and this lady called in to wish her son his 40tooth birthday :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
i about cried laughing so hard :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## DaveTTC

Well I think my ,alley may have arrived ..... Got held by customs ...... Worse yet quarantine. !!!!! Yikes 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka

DaveTTC said:


> Well I think my ,alley may have arrived ..... Got held by customs ...... Worse yet quarantine. !!!!! Yikes
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Oops.


----------



## Dominick

I'm rootin for ya Dave.


----------



## Dave Paine

DaveTTC said:


> Well I think my ,alley may have arrived ..... Got held by customs ...... Worse yet quarantine. !!!!! Yikes
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Wow, that sucks. The customs/quarantine folks may not appreciate how many forum members are addicted to our thread.

I wonder why the pen blanks got through without problem but the poor mallet is in quarantine. Bummer. :thumbdown:


----------



## DaveTTC

Oh!!! Did I forget to say it for thru? 

What kind of guy am I? Should I open it. Nah customs already did. 









Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Dave Paine said:


> Wow, that sucks. The customs/quarantine folks may not appreciate how many forum members are addicted to our thread.
> 
> I wonder why the pen blanks got through without problem but the poor mallet is in quarantine. Bummer. :thumbdown:


Maybe they for sus cause this is my third parcel from the states in a month or so. 

Anyway, not sure what they did but it came out in 2 pieces. I got a maul style, never had one before. I had a smile like a kid opening a long waited present. 









My three yr old like it so much she ran off to the bedroom with it and would not give it back

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Oh and the 2 pieces thing. Thanks to Art Smith. At first I thought it was an extra bit of wood for pens or something . But alas I was wrong. This time the older kids go on on things. 









Even my granddaughter took a shine to it

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

So this is the second piece. Up close and personal. Check out the detail with the wedge and head. 

And there is nice feature on the handle too, great grain. 







































Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## wood_chucker

Man that thing is beautiful almost ashamed to ship mine now. Great job whoever made it.


----------



## robert421960

nice Dave
who made it???


----------



## DaveTTC

For those of you who may have missed the details of it coming in two pieces









My daughter that it was a great idea. The three year old that is. "I'll hold it here" she says in her own way, "and you hit it here - on top"









She is not worried about what's under it, so long as no one hits her fingers. Lol

Dave The Turning Cowboy

Made by Art Smith

Thanks they are awesome. I'm so stoked I just can't express how happy I am with them.


----------



## Dominick

Nice job art. And lucky you Dave you got two beautiful mallets. 
It was worth the wait!!!!


----------



## tcleve4911

DaveTTC said:


> For those of you who may have missed the details of it coming in two pieces
> 
> View attachment 62064
> 
> pl
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy
> 
> Made by Art Smith
> 
> Thanks they are awesome. I'm so stoked I just can't express how happy I am with them.


I'm confused......did you receive two mallets????????


----------



## Dave Paine

tcleve4911 said:


> I'm confused......did you receive two mallets????????


Looks like it.

Reminds me of a chewing gum commercial from years ago "Twice the fun". 

Well done Art Smith. Took awhile for DaveTTC to be able to receive and post pictures, but well worth the wait.

Nice surprise having two mallets. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Art Smith

You are most welcome Mate! As I said in my note to you, I hope that they will serve you well. And that you will pass them along when the time comes if there is anything left of them. I had a blast making them. I asked to be able to ship mine far and away. I forgot to tell you in my note that I am a Native American. The Buttonwood used for the heads is a wood that was used by my ancestors here in Florida. Now get out and make something Brother.


----------



## Art Smith

Oh yeah, my thought for the handle designs was to offer two hand positions. One for full on wacks and one for choked up love taps:smile:


----------



## rayking49

Way to go Art. Those are some good looking mallets. Congrats Dave, those are some good whackers.


----------



## DaveTTC

Art Smith said:


> You are most welcome Mate! As I said in my note to you, I hope that they will serve you well. And that you will pass them along when the time comes if there is anything left of them. I had a blast making them. I asked to be able to ship mine far and away. I forgot to tell you in my note that I am a Native American. The Buttonwood used for the heads is a wood that was used by my ancestors here in Florida. Now get out and make something Brother.


I start mine this weekend, I've had 11 days as a volunteer firefighter on one fire alone plus 3 car accident call outs so rather behind on many things at home and the hot weather does not help lol. 
If the time ever comes I think I'll have kids and grand kids alike fighting over them. At this time it is the 2 youngest girls that seem to have the strongest attachment to them, maybe I should put them in my will now. 
Would you be able to email me a colour version of your photo, I'll PM you my email if you don't have it. Love your setting, much like mine - outdoors. If you ever seen my pen mandrel review that is my typical turning environment at the moment. 



Art Smith said:


> Oh yeah, my thought for the handle designs was to offer two hand positions. One for full on wacks and one for choked up love taps:smile:


Great idea with double grip. My first mallet was designed that way till I cracked the base forcing the head on. Had to shorten the handle. It still has choke and whack mode, just lost the mega whack mode. 

Thx again, really happy with them, I want to put a picture of you at the lathe on my wall when I build my shop.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka

Dave you are lucky to have those, they look awesome....


----------



## ryan50hrl

Mines done and ready to ship......just as soon as I make it to the post office.


----------



## DaveTTC

tcleve4911 said:


> I'm confused......did you receive two mallets????????


Yea I received two. A maul and a T style mallet.


----------



## Art Smith

*Photo of one of DaveTTC's mallets being born*

Here ya go Dave. I'll send along when I get you e-mail address:smile:


----------



## Art Smith

Dag Nab It!:furious: It's sideways!


----------



## RusDemka

My mallet will be done, just needs a couple coats of oil and maybe I can personally deliver it this weekend


----------



## Chris Curl

here


----------



## Alchymist

Fixed it for ya....:icon_smile:

Ha, Chris beat me to it!


----------



## Dave Paine

Art Smith said:


> Here ya go Dave. I'll send along when I get you e-mail address:smile:


Art, I forwarded the copy you sent to me.


----------



## Chris Curl

Alchymist said:


> Fixed it for ya....:icon_smile:
> 
> Ha, Chris beat me to it!


heh ... you snooze ... you lose!


----------



## Art Smith

Chris, how did you do it? I've asked before, but all the answers didn't work for a MAC user:smile: I'm assuming that the file is to large, but the photo you posted shows up the same size:huh:


----------



## Art Smith

Thanks Dave, the photo should serve DaveTTC well as a pest deterent in his shop:yes:


----------



## Dave Paine

Art Smith said:


> Chris, how did you do it? I've asked before, but all the answers didn't work for a MAC user:smile: I'm assuming that the file is to large, but the photo you posted shows up the same size:huh:


Normally open the file in an editor application which support rotation of the image.

I use Photoshop Elements.


----------



## Chris Curl

Art Smith said:


> Chris, how did you do it? I've asked before, but all the answers didn't work for a MAC user:smile: I'm assuming that the file is to large, but the photo you posted shows up the same size:huh:


art, i don't know how to tell you how to do it with a MAC, I have never used one.

in windows, it is extremely simple, and i bet there is an easy way with a mac too


----------



## Tommie Hockett

awesome mallets Dave and good work art


----------



## wood_chucker

Well mine is in the mail its not going to far so maybe it will be there by Friday or staurday


----------



## wood_chucker

Well darn the misses just told me she forgot to put my letter in the box. So when I see mine posted ill just have to claim it and post my pic of me with it.


----------



## Dominick

wood_chucker said:


> Well darn the misses just told me she forgot to put my letter in the box. So when I see mine posted ill just have to claim it and post my pic of me with it.


So why is she packing up the mallet and not you? Did she make the mallet? Come on wood chuck be honest, it's ok if she did. We won't hold it against you!!!! Lol


----------



## RusDemka

Dominick said:


> So why is she packing up the mallet and not you? Did she make the mallet? Come on wood chuck be honest, it's ok if she did. We won't hold it against you!!!! Lol


Busted Haha


----------



## Dominick

RusDemka said:


> Busted Haha


Yea he is. I wonder how many others were saying they did it and their wives did them. Lol


----------



## wood_chucker

Lol you guys got me she's the real talented one lol. Nah but really I been so busy working 55. Hrs a week trying to keep up care on my horses and goats. I'm lucky I got a chance to build the thing.


----------



## Dominick

wood_chucker said:


> Lol you guys got me she's the real talented one lol. Nah but really I been so busy working 55. Hrs a week trying to keep up care on my horses and goats. I'm lucky I got a chance to build the thing.


Laughing!!!! Just playing with you. We knew you'd chime in if we started talking about you. Lol
Glad you got it out, can't wait to see it.


----------



## wood_chucker

Dominick said:


> Laughing!!!! Just playing with you. We knew you'd chime in if we started talking about you. Lol
> Glad you got it out, can't wait to see it.


Ya well all I had was a Saturday mornin and a Sunday evening in an underequipped shop lol so don't get your hopes up to high, but I think its pretty good.


----------



## Dominick

wood_chucker said:


> Ya well all I had was a Saturday mornin and a Sunday evening in an underequipped shop lol so don't get your hopes up to high, but I think its pretty good.


Did you have fun doing it? If you can answer yes? Then that's all that matters. 
Thanks for taking the time to join in.


----------



## wood_chucker

Dominick said:


> Did you have fun doing it? If you can answer yes? Then that's all that matters.
> Thanks for taking the time to join in.


Had a blast I love the concept I can't wait to do it again with a different project.


----------



## tcleve4911

*Got my mallet today*

The only thing that came in the mail today was my new mallet from Chris Curl.










The grip is Dunlop rubber tape like they use on tennis rackets....cool.
The head is laminated oak and maple.
The handle is poplar.










I'm pretty sure it's got a linseed oil finish 'cause I could smell it when I opened the box. :laughing:
Thanks Chris 
It's got a welcomed place in my shop and I already used it and wacked it's first ding in it.:yes:


----------



## Dominick

Did you get do excited you forgot pics? 
Come on man!!!!! Pics
Edit: thanks.


----------



## Dominick

I got an error on the pic Tom. Again


----------



## rayking49

Good looking mallet. contgrats Tcleve, and way to go Chris! I figured mine would get to its recipient today. Maybe he'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## robert421960

nice mallet and good idea on the handle wrap
good work


----------



## Dominick

Got it now. You look very happy Tom. 
Nice job Chris. Looks like it should get the job done.


----------



## Dave Paine

Woo hoo, a new mallet picture. :clap:

I was expecting to come onto the forum and make a bad joke about the thread reminding me of a movie "Absence of mallets", but you manage to steal my thunder. :laughing:

Nice job Chris, and I love Tom's beaming smile. Way to go for both of you. :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka

What's the weight of these mallets??


----------



## Dominick

Who knows but I'm guessing I'm in the Lead with mine from Dave Paine at 2lbs 5oz.


----------



## Dave Paine

Dominick said:


> Who knows but I'm guessing I'm in the Lead with mine from Dave Paine at 2lbs 5oz.


I may have the highest weight for a single mallet, but I am not sure about highest weight for a package. :blink:


----------



## tcleve4911

Are we ready for an updated list of recipients , Dave ?


----------



## RusDemka

Dominick said:


> Who knows but I'm guessing I'm in the Lead with mine from Dave Paine at 2lbs 5oz.


Good, I was worried mine was too heavy lol


----------



## Dominick

Dave Paine said:


> I may have the highest weight for a single mallet, but I am not sure about highest weight for a package. :blink:


I don't want the package, I want what's inside. 
Lol. I'm still liking mine. It sits on my kitchen table. Haven't whacked anyone or anything yet.


----------



## Dave Paine

For the record, I was not aiming for a specific weight but was designing this to be not-very-light. :laughing:

I chose jatoba for the head, and the blank weighed in around 3lbs. This was when I considered a T style.

After changing to a maul style, some weight was removed with tapering the head, then drilling the hole for the tenon.

The eventual design was not based on the weight, although I did want a "manly mallet" and one which could be used two handed.


----------



## Dave Paine

Dominick said:


> I don't want the package, I want what's inside.
> Lol. I'm still liking mine.


Good job since we do not - yet - have a mallet exchange thread started. :laughing:


----------



## Chris Curl

You're welcome, Tom! I sent it on Saturday, and am a little surprised it got there so quickly.

It was a fun project, and (don't laugh) probably the nicest thing I've made. Also, it is the first time I've used maple or oak for anything.

I really wanted to use the beech that we cut down 1 1/2 years ago, but it was cracked. Then I tried to get another limb from a fallen tree near work, but it was green.

So I had to buy some wood at big orange. I angled the sides a tad, only 2 or 3 degrees.

I am confused about the handle though ... are you sure it's poplar? I thought I bought maple for the handle too.


----------



## DaveTTC

tcleve4911 said:


> Are we ready for an updated list of recipients , Dave ?


I believe this is it. 

Congratulation on your new mallet

Well done Chris. See there was nothing to worry about.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Bonedoc

Very nice mallets, good job all


----------



## tcleve4911

Chris Curl said:


> You're welcome, Tom! I sent it on Saturday, and am a little surprised it got there so quickly.
> 
> I am confused about the handle though ... are you sure it's poplar? I thought I bought maple for the handle too.


Well.......it might be ....but it's all covered in tennis racket grip so I can't tell :laughing::laughing:

It would make sense that it's maple....it just looks green.
Thanks again
Tom


----------



## Chris Curl

tcleve4911 said:


> Well.......it might be ....but it's all covered in tennis racket grip so I can't tell :laughing::laughing:
> 
> It would make sense that it's maple....it just looks green.
> Thanks again
> Tom


Yes, it is grip tape for a tennis racquet. Guilty as charged. I rounded the edges of the handle, but I still didn't like the feel of it in my hand. I use grip tape on my tennis racquet, and it is great stuff, so it seemed it would be good for this too. :icon_smile: 

I guess it can probably go unsaid, but please feel free to shorten the head or soften the corners or tweak it in any way you'd like to make it more usable for your purposes. I deliberately make the head as long as it is with the thought you could shorten it as desired.


----------



## Chris Curl

just a few pics during the build ...


----------



## Dave Paine

Thanks for the build pictures. I used to have some chisels which look very similar. I did not like the short blades and gave them to someone else.

The mallet head is bigger than I thought. Tom's picture had the head at an angle. There is a lot of potential wear and tear in this mallet. Good job. :thumbsup:

Nice touch to include Lanny's mallet in the pictures.


----------



## wood_chucker

Just checked my tracking looks like my mallet should be delivered today at some point. So maybe we'll have another pic this afternoon


----------



## Dave Paine

wood_chucker said:


> Just checked my tracking looks like my mallet should be delivered today at some point. So maybe we'll have another pic this afternoon


Fingers crossed. Let's hope your recipient checks the mailbox. :laughing:

It was torture when my tracking said the package was delivered around noon, but Dominick did not check his mailbox until 7pm. I may have checked the forum once or twice or a bit more that day........ :icon_smile:


----------



## Lanny0134

I received mine. I should be able to post pics in an hour or so.


----------



## Lanny0134

Here are the pics.


----------



## wood_chucker

Nice one! That looks great.


----------



## Dave Paine

Nice mallet, good pictures. I love the picture with the young future woodworker. :thumbsup:

You forgot to mention this was from Hutt so DaveTTC can update the list.


----------



## Lanny0134

The letter said it was American walnut. There is a lot of color difference within each piece of wood. It really blends well. The glue lines and very difficult to find. It is laminated in five pieces and finished in tung oil. I'm not sure of the user name of the sender but it is a great mallet. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dave Paine

Lanny0134 said:


> The letter said it was American walnut. There is a lot of color difference within each piece of wood. It really blends well. The glue lines and very difficult to find. It is laminated in five pieces and finished in tung oil.


Walnut can have a lot of colour variations.

I have a number of boards from a friend's tree. Fell in a storm, He had the tree milled, we split the boards.

The sap wood is pale, the heart wood is the typical dark brown, but there can be a mix or many shades in between.


----------



## Dominick

That's a very nice mallet you got lanny, but you have no clue who made it? 
I don't get it? Laughing!!!!!


----------



## Bonedoc

Very nice mallet. I like the shape and the detail on th handle. Pretty hefty too


----------



## Hutt

It was I who sent it I really hope you enjoy it 

I tried to keep it simple and I love walnut


----------



## Dominick

Nice job Hutt.


----------



## DaveTTC

Very nice looking mallet Hut, a job well done. 

Congratulations Lanny you must be pleased. Nice to see all our little ones getting a piece of the action.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Hutt

Also got mine today I was fired up I was really wanting a t style mallet 
I love it its absolutely beautiful the detail is great simple not to busy yet varying colors are awesome 
Job very well done to who ever made it I am very pleased


----------



## RusDemka

Wow... Just wow....I'm speachless


----------



## Dave Paine

Hutt said:


> Also got mine today I was fired up I was really wanting a t style mallet
> I love it its absolutely beautiful the detail is great simple not to busy yet varying colors are awesome
> Job very well done to who ever made it I am very pleased


I love that you made a really nice turned mallet for Lanny0134, but you wanted a "T" mallet. :thumbsup:

Nice mallet from *Wood_chucker*. I love the contrasting woods. If I recall he only had a couple of mornings to put this together. Nice job.

A two mallet picture day. Woo hoo. :clap:


----------



## Dominick

Yes Hutt that's really nice. I just can't understand when someone receives one there like um it's nice and I love it but not sure who it came from? 
Senders please include something to the recipient that it was done by you. I'm sorry but it aggravates me!!!! Something so simple. I'm just being honest so excuse me. 
I know wood_chucker had said his wife forgot to put a letter in the box, so I get it. 
This isn't the first time this has happened. 
Come on guys, lets make this memorable to our recipients. 
Thanks for listening.


----------



## wood_chucker

Yup that was mine. Thrilled ya like it  sorry I didn't include any info on it my wife forgot to put my letter in the box. Ill post a pic of me and some info when I get off work.

Its made out of red oak walnut and cherry. The head is wedged on. I hope it can take a beating for ya.


----------



## rayking49

Well the post office said mine has been delivered, this past Monday. Don't know what to think. Whatever the case is, I'll fix it. If its broke, or not the kind you wanted, whatever, let me know and I'll make it right.


----------



## wood_chucker

Well here I am with my mallet and my shop buddy Butch.








My name is Josh. I am 23 years old. I have been woodworking for about 4 or 5 months now, but I have always been pretty handy. I have a very lacking shop but as I said I'm just starting out and still acquiring tools. Aside from that I drive a forklift at shipping warehouse. Other hobbies aside from woodworking would be my horses, hitting the lake on the hot summer days.

This was such an awesome project. I really enjoyed doing it a lot. I can't wait till I receive my mallet. Hopefully it will come soon .

The mallet was shaped completely with a belt sander clamped perpendicular to my workbench(this was just a spur of the moment idea that actually worked really well), and is finished with boiled linseed oil. I'm really glad you liked it Hutt.


----------



## Dave Paine

wood_chucker said:


> Well here I am with my mallet and my shop buddy Butch.
> 
> View attachment 62308
> 
> My name is Josh. I am 23 years old. I have been woodworking for about 4 or 5 months now, but I have always been pretty handy. I have a very lacking shop but as I said I'm just starting out and still acquiring tools. Aside from that I drive a forklift at shipping warehouse. Other hobbies aside from woodworking would be my horses, hitting the lake on the hot summer days.
> 
> This was such an awesome project. I really enjoyed doing it a lot. I can't wait till I receive my mallet. Hopefully it will come soon .
> 
> The mallet was shaped completely with a belt sander, and is finished with boiled linseed oil. I'm really glad you liked it Hutt.


Nice picture, nice dog. Thanks for participating and especially for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960

2 nice mallets tonight
great job guys:yes::yes:


----------



## rayking49

I agree. Great job to the builders. Two nice mallets.


----------



## RusDemka

Ive been motivating blaineo to finish his mallet lol,,


----------



## Hutt

What's the pups name


----------



## wood_chucker

His name is butch. He is a great boy.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

awesome mallets yall


----------



## blaineo

RusDemka said:


> Ive been motivating blaineo to finish his mallet lol,,


LOL Shush! It's done, and you know it...just well, things come up...LOL....the wait is torture I know..geesh...lol


----------



## RusDemka

blaineo said:


> LOL Shush! It's done, and you know it...just well, things come up...LOL....the wait is torture I know..geesh...lol


Lol, no problem, take care of things we can get together later


----------



## blaineo

RusDemka said:


> Lol, no problem, take care of things we can get together later


Maybe tomorrow...who know's...depends on if I can get out...lol


----------



## RusDemka

blaineo said:


> Maybe tomorrow...who know's...depends on if I can get out...lol


I'll be in shakopee all day tomorrow


----------



## robert421960

RusDemka said:


> shakopee


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dominick

robert421960 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Yea what's shakopee? Lol.


----------



## robert421960

Dominick said:


> Yea what's shakopee? Lol.


shak o pee i guess it was funny just to me


----------



## Dominick

robert421960 said:


> shak o pee i guess it was funny just to me


Yea well it sounds funny!!! But what does it mean? I'm afraid to find out. Lol


----------



## robert421960

Dominick said:


> Yea well it sounds funny!!! But what does it mean? I'm afraid to find out. Lol


im sure its a city it just sounded funny to me


----------



## Dominick

I guess!!!! Lol


----------



## RusDemka

Dominick said:


> Yea well it sounds funny!!! But what does it mean? I'm afraid to find out. Lol


It's a city LOL


----------



## Dominick

RusDemka said:


> It's a city LOL


Thank god!!!! Laughing!!!!


----------



## tcleve4911

robert421960 said:


> shak o pee i guess it was funny just to me


Maybe that's what they call the outhouse in Minneeesoda. :smile:


----------



## RusDemka

tcleve4911 said:


> Maybe that's what they call the outhouse in Minneeesoda. :smile:


Hey now, LOL


----------



## cabomhn

WHOO! Some more eye candy for you guys tonight.

So I received a mallet from BoneDoc today! It actually was delivered yesterday but since I'm at college the mail is a day behind for me here. Just wanted to say thanks a lot for the awesome mallet! The mallet is made from Pecan and Oak and it is wood from his property in Louisiana that has been through the civil war and finally came to its demise by the hands of hurricane Gustav. Really like the coin and the burning on the bottom. Thanks again man! Now, here's a few pics :thumbsup:






























Now, just putting the last little touch on mine right now and I'm hoping to mail it out Monday!


----------



## Dave Paine

Very nice eye candy. An unexpected but pleasant end to my day. :thumbsup:

Nice job Bonedoc, and we were expecting x layers of balsa. :laughing:

An extra bonus that the wood has a story. Terrific.


----------



## robert421960

bonedoc thats a really nice mallet:thumbsup::thumbsup:
caboman congrats :yes:


----------



## cabomhn

robert421960 said:


> bonedoc thats a really nice mallet:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> caboman congrats :yes:


I love it. It's a really cool mix of a t style mallet while still having turned aspects to it. I didn't write this but it has a BLO finish on it and it feels really great in the hand, weighted perfectly


----------



## Bonedoc

Thanks guys. Cabo I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoyed making it. This was the first project that I have turned, I did not want to let it go. I was concerned how you would like the turned Tstyle. Glad you like it though


----------



## cabomhn

Bonedoc said:


> Thanks guys. Cabo I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoyed making it. This was the first project that I have turned, I did not want to let it go. I was concerned how you would like the turned Tstyle. Glad you like it though


Sorry I forgot to mention that part originally, I'm definitely impressed that it's your first turning, it came out great. I was just wondering, it you make the through mortise before or after you turned it?


----------



## Dominick

Way to go bonedoc. Nice mix of design with the turned T style mallet. 
And good for cabomhn.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Awesome mallet Bonedoc. Keep em coming everyone. I will try to have mine done this week:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Curl

hmmmm, that is the strangest looking balsa wood i have ever seen!


----------



## Bonedoc

cabomhn said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention that part originally, I'm definitely impressed that it's your first turning, it came out great. I was just wondering, it you make the through mortise before or after you turned it?


After


----------



## Bonedoc

Chris Curl said:


> hmmmm, that is the strangest looking balsa wood i have ever seen!


Couldn't get the balsa to hol up lol


----------



## DaveTTC

Nice job bonedoc, you ought to be proud of yourself. Congratulations Cabomhn

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## tcleve4911

Great job Bone...
You put a lot of different details in that one piece.
Fun fun fun


----------



## tcleve4911

I think we were supposed to post a pic of the mallet we made before we sent them off.

Here I am making PopPop's ash mallet

[/ATTACH]


----------



## DST

Finished construction today. will mail in a day or two when it is dry.


----------



## Dave Paine

tcleve4911 said:


> I think we were supposed to post a pic of the mallet we made before we sent them off.
> 
> Here I am making PopPop's ash mallet


Tom, something is wrong with the attachment, it does not open for me.


----------



## robert421960

Dave Paine said:


> Tom, something is wrong with the attachment, it does not open for me.


same here


----------



## tcleve4911

*Still trying to manage attachments......sorry*

But anyway....here ya go PopPop.....


----------



## Dave Paine

tcleve4911 said:


> But anyway....here ya go PopPop.....


Woo hoo, we have pictures. :clap:

Thanks for posting. I love the Woodturner's hazmat suit. :laughing:

The only thing missing is the sawdust.


----------



## DaveTTC

Just a heads up here, mine did not get done on the weekend. As president of the local mini rail I had to full days on the rail and some tricky politics to deal with. It is definitely happening and I'm disappointed I haven't done it yet as I know it will take at least a further 2 weeks to reach my recipient. My humblest apologies. I'll see if I can get some after hours work in during the week.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## wood_chucker

We need mallets! Hopefully someones is coming in today  too bad it wasn't mine mails already ran .


----------



## Tommie Hockett

*Very Sorry guys*

life has happened to me I do have all the pieces almost ready and I am going to try and work on it thru the week but mine will probably go out on the 18th I am very sorry it has been raining and and my shop is the front porch it makes it hard to get anything done sorry guys


----------



## robert421960

One should be arriving at its destination tommorrow I think


----------



## wood_chucker

Tommie Hockett said:


> life has happened to me I do have all the pieces almost ready and I am going to try and work on it thru the week but mine will probably go out on the 18th I am very sorry it has been raining and and my shop is the front porch it makes it hard to get anything done sorry guys


No problem tommie. Just craving some pics lol


----------



## wood_chucker

robert421960 said:


> One should be arriving at its destination tommorrow I think


I hope its mine!


----------



## Dave Paine

*What a mug !*

Since we are waiting with baited breath for the next recipient to open a package, I will offer these pictures to try and fill the gap. Lets hope Robert's package is delivered tomorrow.

Art was the only participant to follow the original guidelines and send me a picture of himself with the mallet when he mailed the package and ask for a coffee mug. He did a slight improvisation by having the picture taken during the turning, but the intent was the same - to have a momento of the mallet swap.


----------



## Dominick

Wow!!! That's cool!!!! I want one now. Lol


----------



## Dave Paine

Dominick said:


> Wow!!! That's cool!!!! I want one now. Lol


Did you take a picture of you holding your mallet?


----------



## Dominick

Dave Paine said:


> Did you take a picture of you holding your mallet?


Yea I did. But I did it on phone.









Laughing!!!!!


----------



## Dave Paine

Dominick said:


> Yea I did. But I did it on phone.


My original post said to send me an email with the file attached.

My wife complains about some files, and asking her to use the low resolution image from a web site is a non-starter.

So if you can send me your file to the off-site email

*[email protected]*

I will see if my wife can use this for a mug shot.


----------



## Chris Curl

there is one of me holding the one i made too ...

but it has been deleted from my pc

*edit* i found it, but it is the same resolution as the one i uploaded to the forum, so if that is not good enough, then i've got nothing


----------



## Dave Paine

Chris Curl said:


> there is one of me holding the one i made too ...
> 
> but it has been deleted from my pc


Chris, you are an IT person, you should have utilities to be able to restore deleted files. :blink:


----------



## Dominick

Dave Paine said:


> My original post said to send me an email with the file attached.
> 
> My wife complains about some files, and asking her to use the low resolution image from a web site is a non-starter.
> 
> So if you can send me your file to the off-site email
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> I will see if my wife can use this for a mug shot.


What e-mail that pic? I'm not good with confusers. Lol


----------



## Dave Paine

Dominick said:


> What e-mail that pic? I'm not good with confusers. Lol


Yes, I need a file with as high a resolution as you took at the time.

Once the image is resized for the web, it is not practical to use on a mug.

So you need to send me a copy of the original file you took whether camera or phone.


----------



## Chris Curl

i found it, but it is the same resolution as the one i uploaded to the forum, so if that is not good enough, then i've got nothing


----------



## Dave Paine

Chris Curl said:


> there is one of me holding the one i made too ...
> 
> but it has been deleted from my pc
> 
> *edit* i found it, but it is the same resolution as the one i uploaded to the forum, so if that is not good enough, then i've got nothing


You can send the file to me, and I can see if it is useable - according to the trouble-and-strife aka the wife.


----------



## Chris Curl

huh, weird. the files are the same size in number of bytes, but the one on my pc does have a higher resolution.

go figure. i'll send it shortly


----------



## Dominick

Dave Paine said:


> Yes, I need a file with as high a resolution as you took at the time.
> 
> Once the image is resized for the web, it is not practical to use on a mug.
> 
> So you need to send me a copy of the original file you took whether camera or phone.


All I have is the pic on my phone Dave. 
So not sure if I send pic it will work.


----------



## Dave Paine

Dominick said:


> All I have is the pic on my phone Dave.
> So not sure if I send pic it will work.


I am not a cell phone user, but a picture on a phone is a file. You just may not be shown file folders.

So it should be possible to attach the file to an email which you send to my off-site email address.


----------



## Dominick

Dave Paine said:


> I am not a cell phone user, but a picture on a phone is a file. You just may not be shown file folders.
> 
> So it should be possible to attach the file to an email which you send to my off-site email address.


Thanks. Ill try.


----------



## robert421960

dom i just sent him one from my phone :yes::yes:
hope it looks good enough


----------



## Dominick

E-mail sent Dave. Let me know if you get it.


----------



## Dave Paine

I have received your emails and will advise tomorrow as to whether my wife is able to use. Fingers crossed she will be able to use these files. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick

Dave Paine said:


> I have received your emails and will advise tomorrow as to whether my wife is able to use. Fingers crossed she will be able to use these files. :thumbsup:


Thanks a lot Dave. You da man!!!!! 
She's even better. Sorry. Lol.


----------



## Ken E.

My mallet is taking flight. Should be at it's destination in 3-5 days! Aloha

S.D.G.


----------



## Dave Paine

ken4prez said:


> My mallet is taking flight. Should be at it's destination in 3-5 days! Aloha
> 
> S.D.G.


Thanks for the update. I hope DaveTTC is able to include in his next update of the statistics. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC

Dave Paine said:


> Thanks for the update. I hope DaveTTC is able to include in his next update of the statistics. :thumbsup:


My file got corrupted. Might have to start over. If I can retrieve it it will be up in about 5 minutes otherwise it will be about 6 or 7 hours from now. 

Sorry fellas.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Love the mug. Is the idea we get a mug of our selves or the person who made our mallet. In all seriousness if every participated and I had the dollars I'd get one of everyone. A life time of reminders of a brilliant swap.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## ryan50hrl

Mine would be in the mail just as soon as the stupid box got here from the post office....it's no wonder they're goin broke.


----------



## Longknife

Been on the roads for a couple of days and when I got home last night there was a package waiting for me!

I opened it and found a wonderful mallet made by Sawdustfactory. It's made of maple and he says he turned it from a piece he pulled out from the firewood pile. (I'd love to have that kind of a firewood pile :yes It's really nice and has a perfect balance.










Oh wait, there is more in the package, not just filling paper. Out comes a beauiful two piece mallet with a chinese elm handle and a claro walnut head. The handle is secured with a purpleheart wedge.

















This is far more than I have ever expected. These are wonderful tools, very well made, very functional and I will have great use for them.


----------



## DaveTTC

Too cool, congratulations longknife. Well done sawdustfactory. A couple of nice looking mallets there and just what the fans needed to keep them going.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

That's awesome longknife. 
Two mallets that's really nice of him. Very nice job sawdust factory.


----------



## robert421960

Longknife you scored:thumbsup:
Steve you did an awesome job on those as you always do :yes::yes:


----------



## tcleve4911

Ditto Steve .....great job....I'm heading out to the firewood pile and have a looky see.
Congrats Longknife:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine

A terrific start to my day.

Well done Steve, twice the surprise. :laughing: Very nice mallets. :thumbsup:

Congratulations Longknife. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine

DaveTTC said:


> Love the mug. Is the idea we get a mug of our selves or the person who made our mallet.
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


The idea was to have a picture of yourself with the mallet you sent so you would have a momento of what you made.

The inspiration was from the first mallet swap when a participant sent his mallet without taking any pictures so had to wait for the recipient to post pictures to remind him what it looked like.


----------



## Dave Paine

DaveTTC said:


> My file got corrupted. Might have to start over. If I can retrieve it it will be up in about 5 minutes otherwise it will be about 6 or 7 hours from now.
> 
> Sorry fellas.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Bummer, sorry to hear. All too easy to happen. I have had more than my fair share of hard drive crashes over the years.

I once had a problem with Windows 3.x not booting. Back then we could easily boot to DOS and then run utilities. I ran a problem to check and fix bad files. It turned out the piece of data which represented the C:\WINDOWS folder had corrupted so Windows could not find its own files. :laughing:

Easy fix for the utility at the time. Would not be so easy these days.


----------



## sawdustfactory

Figured if I was mailing all the way to Sweden I might as well make it worth the effort. Longknife was also kind enough not to show the little oops in the maple mallet. When trimming the nub off using my mallet from swap 1, I got a little aggresive and had some tearout. So I figured I better send him a better one, hence the 2 piece. I almost couldn't send the 2 piece as it was my first. 
Here's a pic of me with the finished projects.


----------



## robert421960

sawdustfactory said:


> Figured if I was mailing all the way to Sweden I might as well make it worth the effort. Longknife was also kind enough not to show the little oops in the maple mallet. When trimming the nub off using my mallet from swap 1, I got a little aggresive and had some tearout. So I figured I better send him a better one, hence the 2 piece. I almost couldn't send the 2 piece as it was my first.
> Here's a pic of me with the finished projects.
> 
> View attachment 62704


people never look like you expect them too
nice mallets and nice pic steve


----------



## RusDemka

robert421960 said:


> people never look like you expect them too
> nice mallets and nice pic steve


Looks like a Steve LOL


----------



## Dave Paine

sawdustfactory said:


> Figured if I was mailing all the way to Sweden I might as well make it worth the effort. Longknife was also kind enough not to show the little oops in the maple mallet. When trimming the nub off using my mallet from swap 1, I got a little aggresive and had some tearout. So I figured I better send him a better one, hence the 2 piece. I almost couldn't send the 2 piece as it was my first.
> Here's a pic of me with the finished projects.


Nice picture and nice mallets. Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:

If you had an oops with the mallet, it makes the shirt phrase appropriate. "Needs supervision". :laughing:


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Well just to keep yall going I did a lot of work on mine today and here is a hint..... You ready....are you sure...OOOOOKKKKK... it is big and you hit things with it :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dave Paine

Tommie Hockett said:


> Well just to keep yall going I did a lot of work on mine today and here is a hint..... You ready....are you sure...OOOOOKKKKK... it is big and you hit things with it :laughing::laughing::laughing:


OK going to make a guess - you are working on a car.

Just a minute, you are not in Russia, and the car reference was in the Off Topic forum. :laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC

Ok guys this is it .... The updates. 


Please let me know if I've left anything out. 



















Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

DaveTTC said:


> Ok guys this is it .... The updates.
> 
> Please let me know if I've left anything out.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Thanks for the updates. :thumbsup:

I hope you were able to fix the file and did not have to make new.

Art Smith did receive a mallet from Rayking49, but has not posted pictures yet. I emailed Art over the weekened. He came down with the flu after returning from his trip.

So we have a received-but-not-posted mallet.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dave Paine said:


> Thanks for the updates. :thumbsup:
> 
> I hope you were able to fix the file and did not have to make new.
> 
> Art Smith did receive a mallet from Rayking49, but has not posted pictures yet. I emailed Art over the weekened. He came down with the flu after returning from his trip.
> 
> So we have a received-but-not-posted mallet.


I got lucky, I tried opening it again this morning and it was all there on one page instead of 4 and no names were missing. So a quick update and I posted it. 

Hope Bruce is feeling better soon.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## wood_chucker

Well here it is, and first let me say I am impressed . This thing is beautiful. I also got a free gift, but it wasn't a second mallet.

Mine was from robert421960. It is made from maple,walnut, and cherry, and the wedge is purpleheart. I really really like it.






































And here is my extra gift a beautiful pen made from pine or spruce. I really really love this as I have never had a wooden turned pen. It is beautiful, and something I will always hold on too.








Thank you so much Robert. These are some really great pieces, and I am extremely please. I can't wait for another swap this was an awesome experience.


----------



## rayking49

Congrats woodchucker and very nice Robert!


----------



## RusDemka

Ooooh, pretty pen


----------



## Dave Paine

Woo hoo new pictures. Food for the addicts. :clap:

Well done Robert a very nice mallet and special touch with the pen. :thumbsup:

Congratulations wood_chucker. :icon_smile:


----------



## Dave Paine

DaveTTC said:


> I got lucky, I tried opening it again this morning and it was all there on one page instead of 4 and no names were missing. So a quick update and I posted it.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Phew, I am rarely so lucky, but I am happy the computer gods were shining on you today. 



DaveTTC said:


> Hope Bruce is feeling better soon.


I hope so. I do not think he saw the mug though, so likely he has not been on the forum. Fingers crossed he recovers soon, we addicts need to be fed with pictures ......:icon_smile:


----------



## DaveTTC

3 in the mail on transit at last count and more close to it. 













Dave Paine said:


> The idea was to have a picture of yourself with the mallet you sent so you would have a momento of what you made.
> 
> The inspiration was from the first mallet swap when a participant sent his mallet without taking any pictures so had to wait for the recipient to post pictures to remind him what it looked like.


Once my shop is rebuilt I'm hoping to open it up to the public and demonstrate turning and give lessons etc. I'm also doing an outdoor area where people can have a coffee. I would love to have a set of these mugs to serve coffee in. Is it possible you can keep all the pictures etc and maybe 6 months down the track I could get a full set. Should be a little more financial by then. I hope 



wood_chucker said:


> Well here it is, and first let me say I am impressed . This thing is beautiful. I also got a free gift, but it wasn't a second mallet.
> 
> Mine was from robert421960. It is made from maple,walnut, and cherry, and the wedge is purpleheart. I really really like it.
> 
> And here is my extra gift a beautiful pen made from pine or spruce. I really really love this as I have never had a wooden turned pen. It is beautiful, and something I will always hold on too.
> 
> Thank you so much Robert. These are some really great pieces, and I am extremely please. I can't wait for another swap this was an awesome experience.


Very cool Robert. Love the transition of flat and lathe work. Big thumbs up

Congratulations wood_chucker

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960

Well i was almost wishing i hadnt gotten into this swap with so much going on but i sure am glad i did now
i did a little flat and a little turned on this one
the handle is cherry and the head is maple and walnut with the purple heart wedge
here is my picture holding the mallet


----------



## Dave Paine

robert421960 said:


> Well i was almost wishing i hadnt gotten into this swap with so much going on but i sure am glad i did now
> i did a little flat and a little turned on this one
> the handle is cherry and the head is maple and walnut with the purple heart wedge
> here is my picture holding the mallet


We are also happy you got in on this swap. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrSamNC

Forgot to say when I shipped mine. It went out a few days ago and according to tracking, should arrive by Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Dave Paine

DaveTTC said:


> Once my shop is rebuilt I'm hoping to open it up to the public and demonstrate turning and give lessons etc. I'm also doing an outdoor area where people can have a coffee. I would love to have a set of these mugs to serve coffee in. Is it possible you can keep all the pictures etc and maybe 6 months down the track I could get a full set. Should be a little more financial by then. I hope
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Well giving away a potential surprise, but I had my wife make two mugs of Art's mallet, one for Art and one for you.

I now have to find boxes to ship the mugs which is a task for my tomorrow. They need a good cushion of bubble wrap to prevent breakage.

I will eventually find out how much the USPS wants to ship a mug overseas. It seems the cost is the same for UK, or Sweden or Australia. I am not understanding how or who sets the rates.


----------



## duncsuss

Dave Paine said:


> I now have to find boxes to ship the mugs which is a task for my tomorrow. They need a good cushion of bubble wrap to prevent breakage.


Don't know if this will help any, but a while ago I bought some photo mugs from Snapfish.

They shipped in purpose-made styrofoam packing that fit snugly around them, then tape along the seam to hold the two halves together.

A shipping label on one side ... et voila ... :smile:

(I might still have those styrofoam things someplace -- if I can find them ... probably buried under pen blanks :laughing


----------



## Dave Paine

duncsuss said:


> Don't know if this will help any, but a while ago I bought some photo mugs from Snapfish.
> 
> They shipped in purpose-made styrofoam packing that fit snugly around them, then tape along the seam to hold the two halves together.
> 
> A shipping label on one side ... et voila ... :smile:
> 
> (I might still have those styrofoam things someplace -- if I can find them ... probably buried under pen blanks :laughing



I like the idea, but my wifes mugs are not likely to be the exact shape as yours.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dave, you are a seriously awesome bloke. I think I would really enjoy working with you. Shame your so far away.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Congratulations wood chucker. Great job Robert, you are the first person that looks like what I would expect lol. That's a good thing


----------



## DaveTTC

Tommie Hockett said:


> Congratulations wood chucker. Great job Robert, you are the first person that looks like what I would expect lol. That's a good thing


I know what you mean Tommie, its like you paint a mental picture of how you think someone might look and then whamo, your wrong.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960

Tommie Hockett said:


> Congratulations wood chucker. Great job Robert, you are the first person that looks like what I would expect lol. That's a good thing


thanks 
I guess :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC

robert421960 said:


> thanks
> I guess :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Nope, you weren't like I was imaging. For some reason I was thinking 10 years older. This could make an interesting thread. Descriptions of what we think people look like based on our conversations etc.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

So do yall think someone that works at woodsmith magazine is stalking us lol


----------



## DaveTTC

Tommie Hockett said:


> So do yall think someone that works at woodsmith magazine is stalking us lol


What's the date on the magazine? Would love to see the whole article. Kinda looks like some of our mallets.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## sawdustfactory

Shopnotes latest issue also had an article about 5 essential shop hammers and a wooden mallet was one (flat or turned). :blink:


----------



## DaveTTC

sawdustfactory said:


> Shopnotes latest issue also had an article about 5 essential shop hammers and a wooden mallet was one (flat or turned). :blink:


I think Tommie might be onto something. Now what wood be really good (excuse the pun) is if some of these magazines would give credit to woodworkers on the forum. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Bonedoc

I'm afraid if anyone read an article about the mallets in this swap, they would say they were too hard to make and to good to use. Every mallet this time around has been a work of art.

Doc


----------



## GoIrish

Bonedoc said:


> I'm afraid if anyone read an article about the mallets in this swap, they would say they were too hard to make and to good to use. Every mallet this time around has been a work of art.
> 
> Doc


Haven't seen mine yet...


----------



## Tommie Hockett

I just got this one in the mail it is Vol.36/ No. 205. I can't seem to find a date on it


----------



## Tommie Hockett

And it is a very small article I would post a picture of the whole thing but I can't because my dog literally just ate my phone... I know no pics it didn't happen but I can't take any pics because it did happen.... If a tree falls i the forest and no one is there to hear it does it still make a sound :laughing:... this does give me an excuse to finally get a smart phone though.


----------



## sawdustfactory

If a tree falls in the forest and no ones around to see it, do the other trees make fun if it?


----------



## RusDemka

sawdustfactory said:


> If a tree falls in the forest and no ones around to see it, do the other trees make fun if it?


I would if I were a tree LOL


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Ok guys well good news, I may have it completed sooner than I thought I just put the first coat of linseed oil on it. I will give yall something to feed on though, for real this time. It has four different types of wood in it and one of them is a very soft wood:thumbsup: lol.


----------



## DaveTTC

Tommie Hockett said:


> And it is a very small article I would post a picture of the whole thing but I can't because my dog literally just ate my phone... I know no pics it didn't happen but I can't take any pics because it did happen.... If a tree falls i the forest and no one is there to hear it does it still make a sound :laughing:... this does give me an excuse to finally get a smart phone though.


You need a smart phone alright, a real smart one - you know, one with legs and its own brain so it can out run the dog. So smart that if it thinks the dog is gonna catch it it can auto send all files via email before it dies. Hmmm BlackBerry or iPhone.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49

Woo Hoo!! Got my mallet in the mail today. From MrSamNC. It is a true work of art y'all. I totally love this mallet. 
I'm not positive, but I think it's maple, oak and walnut. Ok, nothing happened with no pics, right? So here y'all go:







































This should be in a display case. It has nice mass and a good balance. Thank you sir, I will hate to use it, but I'll use it proudly too. Great job on it. Oh, I hope I got the screen name right. Going from your address and name on the box.
Here's one more pic of the handle.


----------



## RusDemka

that is very cool, now you have moth style mallets :yes:


----------



## Dave Paine

Yes indeed a very nice mallet and wonderful touches on the art work.

Well done MrSamNC and congratulations Ray. :thumbsup:

Definitely a keeper. A very nice surprise for ending the week. Heck, a nice surprise on any day. :icon_smile:


----------



## rayking49

RusDemka said:


> that is very cool, now you have moth style mallets :yes:


That's true. I'm glad I got in on both swaps. Both mallets I've gotten are beautiful. 
So, many thanks to you Dema and to MrSamNC.

Yeah Dave a nice surprise any time. I thought it might not arrive before I left for CA but I'm glad it did.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Awesome bud congratulations


----------



## MrSamNC

rayking49 said:


> That's true. I'm glad I got in on both swaps. Both mallets I've gotten are beautiful.
> So, many thanks to you Dema and to MrSamNC.
> 
> Yeah Dave a nice surprise any time. I thought it might not arrive before I left for CA but I'm glad it did.


I am glad you like it! But ya gotta use it!  It's maple, oak and ribbon sapele.


----------



## robert421960

rayking49 said:


> That's true. I'm glad I got in on both swaps. Both mallets I've gotten are beautiful.
> So, many thanks to you Dema and to MrSamNC.
> 
> Yeah Dave a nice surprise any time. I thought it might not arrive before I left for CA but I'm glad it did.


nice mallet guys!!!! 
im thinking the same thing here
we are leaving late tonight heading for socal for a week with my son


----------



## rayking49

I'd never heard of ribbon sapele.. It looks awesome. I'll cringe probably but I promise I'll use it.


----------



## rayking49

Hey Robert where you headed? I'm going to El Centro to the navy base to work for about three weeks. Your son in military?


----------



## robert421960

rayking49 said:


> Hey Robert where you headed? I'm going to El Centro to the navy base to work for about three weeks. Your son in military?


he is a marine and stationed at mirimar in sandiego


----------



## DaveTTC

Congratulations Ray. Nice job Sam. You're stepping things up a bit there, great work.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Bonedoc

Very nice job Sam. You should be proud Ray.the art work is beautiful. The mallet is great I don't know if I could make the first dent in that


----------



## rayking49

I told my wife I didn't know if I could either, but I'm going to use it. It was hard using Dema's, but I did.


----------



## DST

dropped mine of at the local USPS today in a priority box. I guess that means it should get to ######### by Tues or Wed. I will be watching the tracking number.


----------



## RusDemka

rayking49 said:


> I told my wife I didn't know if I could either, but I'm going to use it. It was hard using Dema's, but I did.


Lol... It was made for banging not lookin


----------



## DaveTTC

This moving along nicely. Here is the latest update, I think it is right. I better get my act into gear and finish mine. 











Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

RusDemka said:


> Lol... It was made for banging not lookin


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: my mind is so wrong :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC

Tommie Hockett said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: my mind is so wrong :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Can't possibly imagine where that might of been lol

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

well yall mine is done and it will go out on monday:thumbsup:


----------



## GoIrish

It's in a box and the address is on. Just need to find time to get to a post office.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

I GOT MINE!!!!
It is from Ken4prez It is made from pheasant wood and looks freaking awesome I love the bug holes and the little bit of bark that was left on it and he included a wall mount in case I didn't have room on my work bench... I think he had the right Idea since I don't have a work bench:thumbsup::laughing::smile:


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Sorry i can't figure out how to resize the pics so I have to crop them down..so If anyone wants to tell me how to do so it would be greatly appreciated.

THANK YOU KENNY!!!!


Edit: come on people I know yall have a life and yall aren't as boring as I am hanging out on the sight 24/7(joking) but someone look at my awesome mallet


----------



## Ken E.

Tommie Hockett said:


> Sorry i can't figure out how to resize the pics so I have to crop them down..so If anyone wants to tell me how to do so it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> THANK YOU KENNY!!!!


You bet, Tommie, I hope you like it and are able to use it plenty. I'm glad you like the character of the mallet. I think it should be strong enough for some good pounding as well.

S.D.G.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

yeah it should definitely be good for use is the wood that heavy or did you fill it with something? :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken E.

Tommie Hockett said:


> yeah it should definitely be good for use is the wood that heavy or did you fill it with something? :thumbsup:


It's just the wood. That stuff is super durable. I would've like to have put on a finish that would've brought out the detail in the grain but I was unsure about if marring would occur. I ended up using a mix of waxes and oils.

S.D.G.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Right on bud I love it man. and yeah I just used plain linseed oil on mine. And around the knots you can really see some interesting figure. 
If you don't mind me asking what S.D.G. means its on your letter and the mallet?


----------



## Dave Paine

Tommie Hockett said:


> I GOT MINE!!!!
> It is from Ken4prez It is made from pheasant wood and looks freaking awesome I love the bug holes and the little bit of bark that was left on it and he included a wall mount in case I didn't have room on my work bench... I think he had the right Idea since I don't have a work bench:thumbsup::laughing::smile:



Woo hoo new pictures. A pleasant surprise for all of us. Food for the addicts. :clap: 

Terrific looking mallet Tommie. You did say you wanted some interesting wood, and it certainly looks interesting to me. :thumbsup:

Well done ken4prez. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tommie Hockett

yep Dave you are awesome for making me his recipient :thumbsup:. And on a plus side. Not only did I get exotic, but I got an exotic I had never even heard of lol. Is it considered an exotic if it is still in the states?


----------



## Ken E.

Tommie Hockett said:


> Right on bud I love it man. and yeah I just used plain linseed oil on mine. And around the knots you can really see some interesting figure.
> If you don't mind me asking what S.D.G. means its on your letter and the mallet?


It's an abbreviation of the Latin phrase soli deo gloria. It means glory to God alone. It's a bit of a testimony of what I want everything I do to be done for - even my wood working. Aloha

S.D.G.


----------



## Dave Paine

Tommie Hockett said:


> yep Dave you are awesome for making me his recipient :thumbsup:. And on a plus side. Not only did I get exotic, but I got an exotic I had never even heard of lol. Is it considered an exotic if it is still in the states?


Tommie, considering neither of us had heard of this wood before, and how nice it looks, exotic works for me. :laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC

Very nice. Congratulations Tommie. Well done ken. Just about to go out the door but had to post now, will have a closer look at the mallet later 











Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka

Ok guys, i can finnaly post pictures of the mallets Blaine and I were swapping.. this was fun because no one else got to meet their recipient in person and spend a couple hours talking about turning and actually having someone turn their first pen, Yes Blaine turned his first pen while meeting at my home for the mallet swap :yes:, well here are the pictures

Blaine turned the Oak mallet and i turned the Walnut with alumilite trashwood handle mallet. yes the handle is reinforced with a steel shaft to give it strength....

And a picture of Blaines first pen turned, its buckeye in slimline with CA finish

Blaino on the left, Dema on the right holder the mallet that the other person turned...


----------



## Bonedoc

DaveTTC said:


> This moving along nicely. Here is the latest update, I think it is right. I better get my act into gear and finish mine.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Hey Dave Dominick sent one to bonedoc on the list


----------



## Dave Paine

Bonedoc said:


> Hey Dave Dominick sent one to bonedoc on the list


Yes, back on page 11. I think this was lost in your almost file corruption. :laughing:


----------



## Dave Paine

RusDemka said:


> Ok guys, i can finnaly post pictures of the mallets Blaine and I were swapping.. this was fun because no one else got to meet their recipient in person and spend a couple hours talking about turning and actually having someone turn their first pen, Yes Blaine turned his first pen while meeting at my home for the mallet swap :yes:, well here are the pictures
> 
> Blaine turned the Oak mallet and i turned the Walnut with alumilite trashwood handle mallet. yes the handle is reinforced with a steel shaft to give it strength....
> 
> And a picture of Blaines first pen turned, its buckeye in slimline with CA finish
> 
> Blaino on the left, Dema on the right holder the mallet that the other person turned...


Nice mallets fellows, and a first, the recipients able to have a picture taken with both in the same place at the same time. :thumbsup:

Very nice mallets guys. Well done for both of you. :thumbsup:

Nice to throw in the pen for good measure. Nice looking pen. :laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911

RusDemka said:


> Ok guys, i can finnaly post pictures of the mallets Blaine and I were swapping.. this was fun because no one else got to meet their recipient in person and spend a couple hours talking about turning and actually having someone turn their first pen, Yes Blaine turned his first pen while meeting at my home for the mallet swap :yes:, well here are the pictures
> 
> Blaine turned the Oak mallet and i turned the Walnut with alumilite trashwood handle mallet. yes the handle is reinforced with a steel shaft to give it strength....
> 
> And a picture of Blaines first pen turned, its buckeye in slimline with CA finish
> 
> Blaino on the left, Dema on the right holder the mallet that the other person turned...


This is very cool....nice to meet you both.
Beautiful mallets, boys
Great job on the pen, Blaine

Thanks for posting
Tom


----------



## DaveTTC

Bonedoc said:


> Hey Dave Dominick sent one to bonedoc on the list





Dave Paine said:


> Yes, back on page 11. I think this was lost in your almost file corruption. :laughing:


Ok I think it is fixed and upto date again. No I'm not driving, it just looks like it. 









This is moving along nicely 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49

ken4prez said:


> It's an abbreviation of the Latin phrase soli deo gloria. It means glory to God alone. It's a bit of a testimony of what I want everything I do to be done for - even my wood working. Aloha
> 
> S.D.G.


I love it! Right on brother!


----------



## rayking49

Great mallet Ken. Love the wood. Congrats Tommie.

Blaineo and Dema you both did an awesome job on your mallets. I love the "trashwood" handle. That came out great. Nice pen too.


----------



## blaineo

RusDemka said:


> Ok guys, i can finnaly post pictures of the mallets Blaine and I were swapping.. this was fun because no one else got to meet their recipient in person and spend a couple hours talking about turning and actually having someone turn their first pen, Yes Blaine turned his first pen while meeting at my home for the mallet swap :yes:, well here are the pictures
> 
> Blaine turned the Oak mallet and i turned the Walnut with alumilite trashwood handle mallet. yes the handle is reinforced with a steel shaft to give it strength....
> 
> And a picture of Blaines first pen turned, its buckeye in slimline with CA finish
> 
> Blaino on the left, Dema on the right holder the mallet that the other person turned...


Very cool to meet n swap..i had a great time. Dema was a great teacher...lol learned a bit more than what knew already. Which is good, cuz just when i thought id have all the stuff to start goin on pens, umm nope...lol Thanks again Dema for the great "field trip" memento's...hehe 

I'm ready for the next swap! Lmao!


----------



## DaveTTC

Finally had some time to sit down and check out the mallets a bit more closely. 



Tommie Hockett said:


> I GOT MINE!!!!
> It is from Ken4prez It is made from pheasant wood and looks freaking awesome I love the bug holes and the little bit of bark that was left on it and he included a wall mount in case I didn't have room on my work bench... I think he had the right Idea since I don't have a work bench:thumbsup::laughing::smile:


Tommie, I can see why you are happy with that. I agree, bug holes give it an authentic feel. Personally I hate straight consistent grain without any feature (might as well have steel or plastic if you only interested in colour) 
Ken you should be pleased with your self


RusDemka said:


> Ok guys, i can finnaly post pictures of the mallets Blaine and I were swapping.. this was fun because no one else got to meet their recipient in person and spend a couple hours talking about turning and actually having someone turn their first pen, Yes Blaine turned his first pen while meeting at my home for the mallet swap :yes:, well here are the pictures
> 
> Blaine turned the Oak mallet and i turned the Walnut with alumilite trashwood handle mallet. yes the handle is reinforced with a steel shaft to give it strength....
> 
> And a picture of Blaines first pen turned, its buckeye in slimline with CA finish
> 
> Blaino on the left, Dema on the right holder the mallet that the other person turned...


Pretty awesome you guys getting to meet like that. Love both the mallets. Gotta have a build thread on that handle Rus

Your smiles say it all



blaineo said:


> Very cool to meet n swap..i had a great time. Dema was a great teacher...lol learned a bit more than what knew already. Which is good, cuz just when i thought id have all the stuff to start goin on pens, umm nope...lol Thanks again Dema for the great "field trip" memento's...hehe
> 
> I'm ready for the next swap! Lmao!


Blaine - glad you got to go and do some turning as well. Not a bad looking shop there is it. Well done all

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Alan D for his mallet from Sweden. He just happened to post it in round one if you want to go check it out.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Alan D

*Mallet from Sweden*

I received a package from Sweden the other day with a beautiful mallet made by Longknife (Stefan Rosell). It is made from two kinds of wood native to Sweden (Goat Willow and Rowan). I have not seen either wood before but they are beautiful and appear to be very hard, quite appropriate for a mallet.

Thanks Stefan! 

You did a great job!:thumbsup:

Alan


----------



## Dave Paine

Alan D said:


> I received a package from Sweden the other day with a beautiful mallet made by Longknife (Stefan Rosell). It is made from two kinds of wood native to Sweden (Goat Willow and Rowan). I have not seen either wood before but they are beautiful and appear to be very hard, quite appropriate for a mallet.
> 
> Thanks Stefan!
> 
> You did a great job!:thumbsup:
> 
> Alan


I love the grain in the head, whichever wood that is.

Well done Longknife. :thumbsup:

Worth the wait for you Alan. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick

Man I'm so far behind on these threads. 
On my way back home from the cabin, so I had no WWT. No signal. Ugh!!!!
Those are some really sharp mallets. Robert,Sam,Blaino,Dema,longknife,ken you guys did a great job. Sorry if I missed someone. 
Thumbs up!!!!


----------



## DaveTTC

Nice job Stephan. It may be just the inspiration I need to do something a bit different.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DST

My USPS tracking says my pavane has made it to Wisconsin


----------



## DST

DaveTTC said:


> This moving along nicely. Here is the latest update, I think it is right. I better get my act into gear and finish mine.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Based on some recent recipients your picture may not be accurate.


----------



## DST

DST said:


> Based on some recent recipients your picture may not be accurate.


or maybe I'm just confused. that seems more likely


----------



## DaveTTC

DST said:


> Based on some recent recipients your picture may not be accurate.





DST said:


> or maybe I'm just confused. that seems more likely


I'm happy to stand corrected. It wouldn't be the first time I've been helped to get it right. Anyone feel free to prompt me with corrections. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

*Status summary*

Summarizing status as of Monday morning 18 Feb East Coast Time.

*Sender ; Recipient*
Longknife; Alan_D
Pop Pop; GoIrish
RusDemka; BlaineO
BlaineO; RusDemka
Dominick; BoneDoc
BoneDoc; Cabomhn
Lanny0134; Chris Curl
Art Smith; DaveTTC
Dave Paine; Dominick
Wood_chucker; Hutt
Hutt; Lanny0134
Sawdustfactory; Longknife
Tcleve4911; Pop Pop
MrSamNC; RayKing49
Chris Curl; Tcleve4911
Ken4Prez; Tommie Hockett
Robert421960; Wood_chucker
RayKing49; Art Smith (received but not yet posted the pictures)

So the following are the remaining recipients. I did not check who has commented about mailing a mallet.

DST
Sawdustfactory
Ken4prez
MrSamNC
Robert421960
Ryan50hrl
Dave Paine

A new week and the expectation of more mallet pictures soon. :icon_smile:


----------



## Tommie Hockett

you forgot me lol mine is in the mail I just got back from the post office
which by the way, I'm not sure how other post offices work but it's presidents day today so many people may not be able to mail theirs today. The post office here has a skeleton crew inside that sorts mail and sells stamps and what not. So mine is there but wont go out till tomorrow morning


----------



## Dave Paine

*Mug shots*

My wife did her magic and was able to make some decent mugs out of not-so-decent camera pictures.

If you have not seen a mug press, this is what one looks like.

Special sublimation ink, and special film on the mugs. The heat from the press vapourizes the ink which condenses on the film.

After cooling this is permanent.









Tcleve4911









Dominick









Robert421960









Chris Curl


----------



## Dave Paine

*Other mug shots*

Second post since can only attach 5 images in one post.

RayKing49









This is the other side of all the mugs









I told my wife DaveTTC mentioned he would like all the mugs. Well not practical for shipping, but she had the idea to put this group's pictures on a single mug.

For DaveTTC









I do have the boxes for these so I need to start on the packaging. No USPS service today. I hope to get these into the mail on my Tuesday.


----------



## DST

Well even with presidents day my package made it to it's destination town.
I guess it will be delivered tomorrow.
Holidays are holidays even for priority mail


----------



## rayking49

Those mugs are cool. Thanks to you and your wife.


----------



## Dominick

Wow!!! Dave those a very cool!!! I'm really excited about using it. I also appreciate the last minute order. Thanks to you and your wife. 
Thumbs up!!!!


----------



## TheRev_46

You guys all do some really nice work. I followed the first mallet swap and the part deux did not disappoint. If there is ever a part thrice to the mallet swap, I would love to be included if possible.


----------



## cabomhn

I got mine out today! It should reach its recipient by this Thursday :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine

TheRev_46 said:


> You guys all do some really nice work. I followed the first mallet swap and the part deux did not disappoint. If there is ever a part thrice to the mallet swap, I would love to be included if possible.


Yes, both mallet swaps have shown a lot of creativity and workmanship. It has been fun.

I think if there is interest it may happen. We have another forum member Woodwart who was eager to participate, but his shop is outdoors and he lives in Canada, so he is eagerly awaiting spring.

Sawdustfactory is planning another swap project.

Keep an eye on this thread. I do not know if he has firmed up the next non-mallet project.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/next-swap-thoughts-ideas-47249/


----------



## TheRev_46

Thanks Dave. It may be time for a new swap item besides a mallet. Either way, I love the whole idea of the swap and am eager to participate. (as long as it's not pens, I don't do pens)


----------



## Alan D

Mine went out today also. Should get there by Thursday.


Alan


----------



## ryan50hrl

Mines going out tomorrow!!! I now thanks to the postal service, have 25 board game sized flat rate boxes......odd you can't just order one......anyhow....mines ready to go.


----------



## robert421960

Well if someone sends me one I won't be home till Sunday to receive it


----------



## ryan50hrl

Well here is the mallet that arrived today for me! Made in part from coastal driftwood!!!! Ill post more details tomorrow! Thanks man, great mallet!!


----------



## DaveTTC

ryan50hrl said:


> Well here is the mallet that arrived today for me! Made in part from coastal driftwood!!!! Ill post more details tomorrow! Thanks man, great mallet!!


Beautiful mallet, who made it.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

ryan50hrl said:


> Well here is the mallet that arrived today for me! Made in part from coastal driftwood!!!! Ill post more details tomorrow! Thanks man, great mallet!!


Very nice mallet, by my list, this should have been from DST.

Really nicely done DST. :thumbsup:

Congratulations Ryna50hrl.


----------



## ryan50hrl

Kenny, you've got a package on its way!!!


----------



## Bonedoc

Very nice indeed!!


----------



## Tommie Hockett

wow I like that mallet... But what the heck yall I was not logged in for almost tow days. I was expecting to see a lot more mallets.... Mine should get theirs on Friday, but they won't be home until Sunday hint hint wink wink lol.


----------



## cabomhn

I checked the tracking and someone should be getting their mallet this afternoon! Sounds like there will be a few more popping up this evening.


----------



## Dominick

Wow!!!! I missed a lot. These are really cool. 
Lots of interesting designs here. Just trying to play catch up.


----------



## sawdustfactory

Got my mallet today from Alan D in upstate NY. It is made from maple and walnut. It has my initials in the head carved with the Click and Carve. The head is textured. It has nice balance and fits my hand well.


----------



## Dominick

Way to go Steve!!! That's absolutely beautiful. 
What is the head? Looks like burl. Very nice Alan.
Edit: just saw it was textured. Looks burly.


----------



## Alan D

It's faux burl:smile:

Alan


----------



## Dave Paine

Very nice mallet Alan_D. I love to see a new twist. :thumbsup:

Nice twist with the faux burl. :icon_smile:

Congratulations Steve. A real keeper. :thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911

*I hope it's okay to post this here*

Look what I got from Dave Paine's wife today.
What a surprise.
The funny thing is, I was keeping my eye open for a new coffee mug since my other one is just a plain Jane thing I've had forever.
I hope to use this for a long long time.
Thank you, Dave


----------



## Dominick

That's awesome Tom. And the fact you wore the same shirt for the photo shoot is priceless.


----------



## DaveTTC

Alan D, that is awesome. Here is a list update. Congratulations sawdustfactory 

Well mine is actually done. The last couple of weeks have been mayhem for me with some family issues. This last week my wife had to go away leaving me with 2 of the toddlers. Now that was hard work. Some may have noticed I've been on here way less and not active in new posts. Only been getting on after hours. Anyway now I'm back - I hope 

Other than I small detail and a coat of finish its ready to go.











Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## sawdustfactory

Took my new mallet out to the shop for a test drive. I've been working on a saw bench doing most of the work by hand. Feels nice in the hand and is a bit smaller than my other mallets, which is nice. Think I may have forgotten to say thank you in my first post, so thanks Alan for another fantastic mallet.


----------



## MrSamNC

Received my mallet today from Matt Nudi (cabomhn). It's a fantastic and beautiful mallet! It's beech and purple heart with a turk's head handle (awesome).

Thanks Matt! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick

Nice mallet Sam. Nice job Matt. 
Looks like the idea of wrapping the handle is a big hit.


----------



## Dave Paine

MrSamNC said:


> Received my mallet today from Matt Nudi (cabomhn). It's a fantastic and beautiful mallet! It's beech and purple heart with a turk's head handle (awesome).
> 
> Thanks Matt! :thumbsup:


Terrific mallet, big thumbs up to cabomhn :thumbsup:

Congratulations MrSamNC. :thumbsup:

Cabomhn, pray tell we really want to know how you did the turk's head handle. Wonderful feature, and we want to be able to copy, sorry replicate. :icon_smile:

Nice day, two mallets. The addicts can go to bed feeling to have been fed well.


----------



## ryan50hrl

DaveTTC said:


> Alan D, that is awesome. Here is a list update. Congratulations sawdustfactory
> 
> View attachment 63717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I have received mine from DST, and mines on the way to Ken4prez


----------



## DST

Tommie Hockett said:


> wow I like that mallet... But what the heck yall I was not logged in for almost tow days. I was expecting to see a lot more mallets.... Mine should get theirs on Friday, but they won't be home until Sunday hint hint wink wink lol.


Thanks Tommie,
Glad you like it.


----------



## DST

Including a photo when I shipped my mallet would have delayed the shipping while I got a picture printed.
Here is the electronic substitute.
I am looking forward to posting the one I receive. I know it will be way cooler


----------



## DST

DaveTTC said:

[QUOTE="
" Anyway now I'm back - I hope 
Dave The Turning Cowboy[/QUOTE]"


glad you are back Dave and that your life is coming back in order. We miss you when you aren't around.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Ok everyone those are some bad a$$ mallets... Dave I will post a pic of me and my hammer as soon as Robert posts a pic of it, and I will Email you one also. But I don't want to ruin the surprise lol. Dave TTC glad your back on here more bud I get bored when there is no one on here late at night to talk to:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC

Thanks guys, nice to be apart of things. Here is the list again. Did not catch if you have actually posted yours yet Tommie. 









Mine will be in the post Monday. It is now wee hours Sat morn here and post only open Mon - Fri

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cabomhn

Dave Paine said:


> Terrific mallet, big thumbs up to cabomhn :thumbsup:
> 
> Congratulations MrSamNC. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cabomhn, pray tell we really want to know how you did the turk's head handle. Wonderful feature, and we want to be able to copy, sorry replicate. :icon_smile:
> 
> Nice day, two mallets. The addicts can go to bed feeling to have been fed well.


Glad you like the mallet! I enjoy making it as I hadn't had a chance to turn anything in quite some time. 

Well, I learned the turk's head off a friend a while back, but, I did a search and this guys does a pretty good video on it, it's called a long 4-bight turk's head. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23QHRwe6Lxs

You might mess up a time or two but once you get the hang of it it's pretty easy to replicate! :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Smith

*Finally*

Hello All,
I'm very sorry for my tardiness in posting these photos. I returned from my cruise with the flu. I've just now had enough energy to get out in the shop. Ray King did an awesome job on this and I know it will provide years of quality service. A huge thank you to him. I enjoyed his note and photo of him with the mallet that he included. All the mallets are awesome, but what is better is that we have all gotten to know each other a bit better through the process. Many of us work in isolation, and projects like these bring us closer to the community of on-line woodworking. I hope these kind of projects continue. Thanks to everyone


----------



## Art Smith

Another photo


----------



## Dominick

That's nice art. Good job ray.


----------



## Art Smith

And another


----------



## Art Smith

and another


----------



## Art Smith

and finally


----------



## DaveTTC

Art Smith said:


> Hello All,
> I'm very sorry for my tardiness in posting these photos. I returned from my cruise with the flu. I've just now had enough energy to get out in the shop. Ray King did an awesome job on this and I know it will provide years of quality service. A huge thank you to him. I enjoyed his note and photo of him with the mallet that he included. All the mallets are awesome, but what is better is that we have all gotten to know each other a bit better through the process. Many of us work in isolation, and projects like these bring us closer to the community of on-line woodworking. I hope these kind of projects continue. Thanks to everyone


Glad to see your back in the saddle and feeling well. Congratulations on a fine mallet. Well done Ray. Love the pyro. 

You'll be happy to know I used my mallet from you for the first time to make the mallet I'm about to post. I didn't wanna ding it but it did a fine job.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

My mallet head is hard hardwood that has weathered for years. I'm using linseed oil. How long between coats and how many coats? Opinions please.


----------



## ryan50hrl

I used the mallet for the first time today......it worked great!!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## rayking49

Thanks Art. I hope you enjoy using it as much as I did making it. I hope you're feeling better. It sucks getting sick on what's supposed to be fun time I know. Sorry about the ugliness of the wedge. It busted up as I was trying to cut it off even. As it was glued, I didn't know what to do to fix it.


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> My mallet head is hard hardwood that has weathered for years. I'm using linseed oil. How long between coats and how many coats? Opinions please.


I would say it would depend on temp. 
But in your case Dave we know how warm it is down under. Apply it with a rag and when it's not sticky to the touch then you can apply more. 
How many coats depends on you. 
Good luck and can't wait to see.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> I would say it would depend on temp.
> But in your case Dave we know how warm it is down under. Apply it with a rag and when it's not sticky to the touch then you can apply more.
> How many coats depends on you.
> Good luck and can't wait to see.


I must say I kinda fallen in love with this one, its gonna be hard to let it go now that its all grown up. 

Monday will be bye bye mallet, bon voyage even. And my big little mallet will be leaving home forever to a new home.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Art Smith

Hey Ray,
I'm already using the mallet and it works great! No worries on the wedge. That's what I call added character.


----------



## Dave Paine

Well done on the mallet Ray. :thumbsup:

Nice touch on the carving/burning.

Glad to see Art has recovered from the flu.

Congratulations on the mallet Art. :thumbsup:

It has certainly been a very good swap. Lots of creativity.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

well one more day and yall get to see mine:thumbsup: if Robert posts pics when he gets home.


----------



## robert421960

Wow I have missed out I guess. We will be home late tonight but won't post pics till sunday


----------



## RusDemka

robert421960 said:


> Wow I have missed out I guess. We will be home late tonight but won't post pics till sunday


Booo, we want pictures tonight LOL


----------



## Tommie Hockett

well I liked it so I really hope you do also Robert I think I made it better than the last one... We learn from our mistakes


----------



## Tommie Hockett

robert421960 said:


> Wow I have missed out I guess. We will be home late tonight but won't post pics till sunday



The post office said it should e there Friday or today at the latest so I really hope it's there:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC

Tommie Hockett said:


> well I liked it so I really hope you do also Robert I think I made it better than the last one... We learn from our mistakes


I don't remember anything about your last one being a mistake. Think you did a Stella job.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960

ok here is the long awaited mallet from tommie
i love the osage orange in it ( i really want some hint hint )
this thing is massive so i think ill keep it beside my bed
thanks tommie for making it for me


----------



## Dave Paine

robert421960 said:


> ok here is the long awaited mallet from tommie
> i love the osage orange in it ( i really want some hint hint )
> this thing is massive so i think ill keep it beside my bed
> thanks tommie for making it for me


Good to see you back on the threads Robert. Congratulations on the mallet. Looks like a good one for whacking whatever/whomever. :laughing:

Nice job on the mallet Tommie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick

Very nice Robert. 
Beautiful job Tommie. I like the color of the head. 
Has nice contrast with the Osage. 
Well done!!!


----------



## RusDemka

That's an awesome mallet, like the colors..

Robert u always seem to match your hat to your shirt lol...


----------



## DaveTTC

Awesome Tommie. Congratulations Robert.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

no but the tennon on the last one came apart. This one is osage orange (duh) cedar and white oak and there is a through tennon that is a redwood dowel. Robert I should be milling up some osage orange in this next week or two PM me and we can work out the details. Also I tried two new things with this mallet I tried a finger joint and a through tennon!!!

Edit: Btw Dominick what do you think of my first try at carving? I had to clean it up with a dremel but ????


----------



## Tommie Hockett

me and the mallet. For a mug please


----------



## Dominick

The carving on the handle looks good. 
You did swell.


----------



## Phaedrus

That is another stunning mallet, Tommie! Just like anything we make, we learn stuff every time and keep getting better--that is why we're all here! You and Robert both look like you are up to no good with that thing in the pictures! Love it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## DaveTTC

Your a dude Tommie, love your work! It is something I would never have thought of and it looks so good.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Mine is in the mail as of 1/2 hr ago.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Phaedrus said:


> That is another stunning mallet, Tommie! Just like anything we make, we learn stuff every time and keep getting better--that is why we're all here! You and Robert both look like you are up to no good with that thing in the pictures! Love it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk



I wish I would have combed my beard it normally doesn't look that bad lol


----------



## DaveTTC

Wow this one seems to have gone so quick. How is GoIrish going? Not sure if he has done his yet or not, sorry if I missed his post. Looks like we are down to the final 3. Mine is one of the last - apologies. Had some legal matters to deal with as our daughter just terminated a rather abusive relationship. We are relieved and hope she sticks with it. 

Here is the list as it stands to date according to my knowledge. My mallet will not reach its destination for about 2-3 weeks. 











Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

DaveTTC said:


> Wow this one seems to have gone so quick. How is GoIrish going? Not sure if he has done his yet or not, sorry if I missed his post. Looks like we are down to the final 3.


I do not think you missed anything.
GoIrish last posted on 16 Feb stating the mallet was in a box and awaiting him being able to get to a post office. I did not see a later post stating the box had been mailed.


----------



## Ken E.

I received my mallet from Ryan today! Here are the photos. As you can see this boy is big and beautiful! It's made from red oak, hard maple, and chechen (a wood I've never heard of but is beautiful). Thanks Ryan!

S.D.G.


----------



## Dave Paine

Woo hoo. Well done Ryan50hrl. Another terrific mallet. :thumbsup:

Congratulations Ken. A nice addition to your tools. :thumbsup:

Happy to see some new eye candy today. 

I am rather jealous of the green grass in the background.

In my area, we just had the snow melt from a previous storm. The grass is brown and dead for the moment. We do not expect to see spring green for a number of weeks.

I am trying to think spring. :icon_smile:


----------



## Dominick

Ken that sure is hefty. And beautiful. 
Just as much as the background landscape. 
Where you at? 
And Ryan you did a nice job. Looks great!!!!!


----------



## Dave Paine

Dominick said:


> Where you at?


Hawaii, which is why his grass is so green, and we are just green with envy at the colour and the temperature. :laughing:


----------



## Ken E.

I live on the garden island of Kauai. It's a beautiful place, and I'm happy to be here. I grew up in Montana, so I know all about some cold winters. 

Oh, and I forgot to mention earlier how good of a job Ryan did on the craftsmanship of the mallet. Very seamless work.

S.D.G.


----------



## Jakedunn

Wow all of the mallets are awesome. I am new to wood working and this forum and I think that the swap was a cool idea. I especialy like Dominick's on page 10 and alan's on page 25. Great job and great idea!


----------



## Dominick

Dave Paine said:


> Hawaii, which is why his grass is so green, and we are just green with envy at the colour and the temperature. :laughing:


Laughing!!!! Not so green here other than being in Green Bay wis. 
does that count?


----------



## DaveTTC

Nice job Ryan, great looking piece of flat work, like the contours too. Now I didn't read all the posts, gonna have to go back and get the low down on all the species you used 

Congratulations Ken

That just leaves Dave and DST awaiting their mallets. I can say I'll be surprised if the one from the land down under arrives before middle of March. Looks like it could be the last one.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## ryan50hrl

Here I am with it in my disgracefully dirty shop. Glad you liked it and hope it gets some use!

And since I was a bit slow getting it in the mail, here's a unique shot of mine that I made and mine that I received together.


----------



## ryan50hrl

So here's the real question.....what should we swap next????

Boxes? Toys? Cutting boards? Wood scraps?


----------



## Phaedrus

ryan50hrl said:


> Here I am with it in my disgracefully dirty shop. Glad you liked it and hope it gets some use!
> 
> And since I was a bit slow getting it in the mail, here's a unique shot of mine that I made and mine that I received together.


Holy hell that thing is big!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## DaveTTC

ryan50hrl said:


> Here I am with it in my disgracefully dirty shop. Glad you liked it and hope it gets some use!
> 
> And since I was a bit slow getting it in the mail, here's a unique shot of mine that I made and mine that I received together.


I should have done that too. I used my mallet from art smith to help make the one I just sent. 



ryan50hrl said:


> So here's the real question.....what should we swap next????
> 
> Boxes? Toys?  Cutting boards? Wood scraps?


I think sawdustfactory has got one in the pipe line as soon as this one is over. Getting the feel it my be some kind of lidded box.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960

that mallet is beautiful and well done
good job guys


----------



## Tommie Hockett

That is a very purty mallet... Hey Dave who is left? how many more mallet pics do we have to look forward to


----------



## Dave Paine

Tommie Hockett said:


> That is a very purty mallet... Hey Dave who is left? how many more mallet pics do we have to look forward to


Only two remaining for this swap to be completed. 
1) GoIrish sending to me. He last posted on 16 Feb the mallet was boxed, but had to find time to get to a post office.

2) DaveTTC sending to DST. Mailed on Monday, now will take a couple of weeks to get here.


----------



## Dave Paine

I was in my local Woodcraft store today and noticed a Crown Mallet in beech.

I thought it would be interesting to remind us how much a commercial mallet costs. This example is a T style. Nicely made, but none of the personal touches of the swap.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2000972/3755/crown-mallet-beechwood-20-oz-412-head.aspx


----------



## DaveTTC

Dave Paine said:


> I was in my local Woodcraft store today and noticed a Crown Mallet in beech.
> 
> I thought it would be interesting to remind us how much a commercial mallet costs. This example is a T style. Nicely made, but none of the personal touches of the swap.
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2000972/3755/crown-mallet-beechwood-20-oz-412-head.aspx


Here's a turned one that costs even more

SALMENS WOODEN MALLET LIGNUM VITAE CANE HANDLE TINSMANS TINMANS STOCK 6 SHORT. Oh my link didn't work, it's about 40 bucks

And that's on eBay
I'd say most of ours would be worth 75 - 120

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## sawdustfactory

Or this one. 

http://www.bluesprucetoolworks.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=MLTRND1

I've seen and had a chance to use one of these. Nice but not $85 nice.


----------



## DaveTTC

sawdustfactory said:


> Or this one.
> 
> http://www.bluesprucetoolworks.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=MLTRND1
> 
> I've seen and had a chance to use one of these. Nice but not $85 nice.


Some of ours are easily that good plus as Dave mentioned, personalised. That is nice, ours are great.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## wood_chucker

Man if I could sell these things for 75 bucks a pop. Id quit work and build em everyday lol.


----------



## sawdustfactory

To be fair to Blue Spruce tools, they are resin infused. They are VERY hard and will not ding pretty much no matter what you hit with it.


----------



## DaveTTC

wood_chucker said:


> Man if I could sell these things for 75 bucks a pop. Id quit work and build em everyday lol.


I have to scroll back and check yours out. I think in Australia I could get $75 for mine but it took me about 8 hrs. Average rate for someone with out skills starts at around $17 p/hr. a tradesman is on anywhere (cheapest, old retired and cash in hand) $25 to $55 on av, some charge $75. 
Flat work could be produced quicker. 
My mallet was turned on different planes. I could have knocked 3 - 4 hrs off the process had I gone for a more simple form. The handle was turned off centre each side and centre to give an ellipse type shape



sawdustfactory said:


> To be fair to Blue Spruce tools, they are resin infused. They are VERY hard and will not ding pretty much no matter what you hit with it.


I worry about being too hard. Sometimes I think I'd rather soft so as not to dent the work if using it for assembly. I know use a block, but then why not use a metal hammer. 

Anyway that aside. Have you given anymore thought to the next swap?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## sawdustfactory

I haven't thought a lot about it yet. Been busy with some other things. I also think we have one first rounder who still has not received his mallet. One of us may have to step up and do one for him.


----------



## DaveTTC

sawdustfactory said:


> I haven't thought a lot about it yet. Been busy with some other things. I also think we have one first rounder who still has not received his mallet. One of us may have to step up and do one for him.


Yes, I think you're right. Off the top of my head I think it might be Tim that has dropped off the scene, maybe life has prevented him from being able to do it. If no one over there steps up I'm happy to do one if someone helps out with postage. I think my life has settled down for a bit again. May have some family business to deal with in a few weeks etc.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

sawdustfactory said:


> I haven't thought a lot about it yet. Been busy with some other things. I also think we have one first rounder who still has not received his mallet. One of us may have to step up and do one for him.


I looked at the round one pictures thread, I think Timmybgood did not get to make, or send a mallet for I presume DST.

Happy to make for DST if you need a volunteer. Cheaper shipping than from Australia.


----------



## sawdustfactory

That would be awesome Dave. I can get you his info tonight when I get home.


----------



## Dave Paine

sawdustfactory said:


> That would be awesome Dave. I can get you his info tonight when I get home.


Happy to be of assistance. FYI, I have his information, since he was also a participant in Part Deux, and I have all the addresses and emails.

DST is presently eagerly waiting for DaveTTC's mallet to wing its way across the ocean. Mailed on Dave's Monday.


----------



## sawdustfactory

That's right. I forgot.


----------



## GoIrish

Sorry for the absence. Last and probably least mine is in the mail. My lovely wife took it to the post office for me today. We have been preparing for and then in our quarterly business review meetings. I'll post my picture after Dave gets his mallet.


----------



## DaveTTC

GoIrish said:


> Sorry for the absence. Last and probably least mine is in the mail. My lovely wife took it to the post office for me today. We have been preparing for and then in our quarterly business review meetings. I'll post my picture after Dave gets his mallet.


I'm not complaining you are last. If it weren't you it would have been me lol. Likely yours will still arrive days before mine.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

*Eye candy for the swap addicts*

I went out to get the mail today and was happy to find a package from GoIrish - my mallet. Woo hoo. :clap:

T style, about 16in long. The handle is cherry. I love cherry. This side has a nice blend of sap and heart wood. 








The other side.









Closeup of the head. A lamination of curly maple on the outside and padauk in the middle. Who does not like curly maple. Nice curl showing in this picture.









Thanks very much GoIrish. :thumbup::thumbup:

Only 1 mallet remaining. Now we have to go back to a short hibernation while DaveTTC's mallet winds its way against the head winds from Australia. :sleeping:


----------



## Phaedrus

That is a good looking mallet. Nice clean lines and it definitely stands out!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## robert421960

Man Goirish that is a beautiful mallet :yes::yes:
Congrats Dave :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC

Congratulations Dave, nice mallet. Some nice grain in that head


Well done GoIrish. Great looking Mallet and you beat me. Looks like I'm last to have mine received.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Bonedoc

Sorry for the absence looks like a couple if beautiful mallets have been sent great job. Had a little family emergency with my dad, he's ok now but had to have brain surgery. Had a little mass in his brain, he should go back to work next week. The power of modern medicine is staggering


----------



## Dominick

Lucky you Dave. That's beautiful. Love the curls. Well done golrish.


----------



## DaveTTC

Bonedoc said:


> Sorry for the absence looks like a couple if beautiful mallets have been sent great job. Had a little family emergency with my dad, he's ok now but had to have brain surgery. Had a little mass in his brain, he should go back to work next week. The power of modern medicine is staggering


Glad all is well, welcome back. My baby sis had to have brain surgery a few years back. Her case was removal of some brain tissue. (Epilepsy related) she's doing much better now.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DST

DaveTTC said:


> Congratulations Dave, nice mallet. Some nice grain in that head
> 
> Well done GoIrish. Great looking Mallet and you beat me. Looks like I'm last to have mine received.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I am more than sure it will be well worth waiting for


----------



## DaveTTC

DST said:


> I am more than sure it will be well worth waiting for


I hope it is something your whole family likes

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## GoIrish

DaveTTC said:


> Congratulations Dave, nice mallet. Some nice grain in that head
> 
> Well done GoIrish. Great looking Mallet and you beat me. Looks like I'm last to have mine received.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Only because you live half way around the world. Getting ready for Melbourne?


----------



## DaveTTC

GoIrish said:


> Only because you live half way around the world. Getting ready for Melbourne?


I'm not half way round the world from here lol. 

So what's happening in Melbourne. Tv been on the blink since October last year so a bit behind on the news unless I see it on the net. I was on the local news last Friday but never got to see it.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

good looking mallet Goirish. congratulations Dave. Can't wait to see yours Dave ttc


----------



## DST

Well part 2 of the mallet swap has concluded. Dave's mallet travelled from NSW Down Under to Oregon USA.
As predicted it was well worth the wait.
At one ounce shy of two pounds it is a very stout tool. I will let him fill in the detail of wood and finish but the handle is purple heart color at least. It has a great shape and feel. I would like to know how you turn that shape Dave. The head is some wormy, character filled wood that I love. It makes it look ancient which I also love. Again I won't presume on species as I have no clue what is native to Dave's wood pile.
The personalization with images of our children ensures that it will be treasured for years.
Thanks Dave TTC for a job well done and a very special gift.

Darcy


----------



## robert421960

dang dave thats a nice mallet:thumbsup::thumbsup:
dst congrats man thats sweet:yes:


----------



## Dave Paine

Woo hoo the package finally arrived. :clap:

Well done DaveTTC, terrific mallet and very nice personalization. :thumbsup:

Congratulations DST. Happy that the wait for worthwhile. :thumbsup:

Nice way to close out my week. :icon_smile:


----------



## Dominick

Nice job Dave TTC.
Nice job on the burnings. Are those your kids? 
Congrats DST.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Awesome job Dave :thumbsup:
Congratulations DST
It's kinda sad to see this over


----------



## Dave Paine

Dominick said:


> Nice job Dave TTC.
> Nice job on the burnings. Are those your kids?
> Congrats DST.


A nice touch - one from the maker and one from the recipient.

The daughter is DaveTTC's, the son is DST's.


----------



## DaveTTC

Wow I missed that, did not even get a notification of any posts. Glad it arrived safe and sound. 

The head species. It is a recycled cross arm for power lines. Tallowwood (Eucalyptus microcorys) is a native Eucalypt species common in New South Wales and Queensland, Australia. It grows in forests near the coast on moderate to fertile soils in a protected, sunny position.[1] Tallowwood is drought and frost tender
It is a tall evergreen tree growing to 40 metres, occasionally to 70 m,[3] with rough, fibrous orange bark and a dense crown. The leaves are 8–12 cm long and 1.5-2.5 cm broad. The flowers are produced in umbels of 7-11
Tallowwood is so named owing to the greasy feel of the wood when cut. It is one of the species whose leaves are used for food by Koalas
(Wikipedia)

The handle is Australian Red Gum. It too is recycled. It was once a road side marker with a reflector on it to guide night traffic on the highway. My guess is that both pieces probably date back possibly as far back as WWII 

The wedge is Australian Oak. It too is recycled, it was part of the frame of an old free standing garage in a home I once lived in that dates back to around the 1930ies. 

The girl on the head is my daughter, the boy is Darcy's son. Next to each child is their name and date of birth. 

Hope your son liked his picture Darcy. The picture I found on the net was not the greatest clarity so I'm hoping I did it justice.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

*Thanks for the memories*

Thanks for the details on the mallet DaveTTC. I love reading about the story behind the wood. :thumbsup:

All good things must come to an end. :icon_cry:

I am happy that all participants sent and received a mallet and so this concludes the scheduled part of our programming. 

I would like to thank all the participants for the work to make and send their mallets, and for posting the "eye candy" pictures when you received a mallet.

The thread has had a lot of interest based on the over 15,000 hits it has received. I think it has also helped the participants to get to know each other a little better.

I had fun, I hope you did as well. I loved seeing the "eye candy". :icon_smile:


----------



## Dominick

Yea this was quite fun and interesting to learn more about the people on WWT. 
Lots of great mallets and wood species from all over the world. 
Also a big thanks to Dave paine for pulling this all together. 
Thanks again for my mallet, mug and key chains.


----------



## DST

DaveTTC said:


> Wow I missed that, did not even get a notification of any posts. Glad it arrived safe and sound.
> 
> 
> The girl on the head is my daughter, the boy is Darcy's son. Next to each child is their name and date of birth.
> 
> Hope your son liked his picture Darcy. The picture I found on the net was not the greatest clarity so I'm hoping I did it justice.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


The pictures are great Dave. A great resemblance. Where did you ever find the picture to start with?

Thanks for the update on the wood species and origin. I love the mallet even more now. It totally reminds me of the time I spent in Australia.
I used the mallet last nice for the first time assembling some mortise and tenon joints. My wife says its too nice for that and should be saved not used. I will day it will have a special place on my bench for years to come.


----------



## DST

I would also like to thank Dave Paine for starting this swap and organizing it. It just takes one good man with an vision and a little drive to get it going. The next one is getting started soon and by all indications swaps will be a good part of our forums future. I am thrilled to see new leaders step up for each swap and add their own ideas and rules for each project. It adds variety and interest. If any of you haven't yet, check out the upcoming marking gauge swap that FireMedic is starting up. He has added some new criteria for this one since a marking gauge requires a little more precision than a mallet in order to function as a tool.
Again, thanks Dave for a great swap.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dave Paine said:


> Thanks for the details on the mallet DaveTTC. I love reading about the story behind the wood. :thumbsup:
> 
> All good things must come to an end. :icon_cry:
> 
> I am happy that all participants sent and received a mallet and so this concludes the scheduled part of our programming.
> 
> I would like to thank all the participants for the work to make and send their mallets, and for posting the "eye candy" pictures when you received a mallet.
> 
> The thread has had a lot of interest based on the over 15,000 hits it has received. I think it has also helped the participants to get to know each other a little better.
> 
> I had fun, I hope you did as well. I loved seeing the "eye candy". :icon_smile:


I think it was very successful. And there was a lot of I retesting reading thru out. 



DST said:


> The pictures are great Dave. A great resemblance. Where did you ever find the picture to start with?
> 
> Thanks for the update on the wood species and origin. I love the mallet even more now. It totally reminds me of the time I spent in Australia.
> I used the mallet last nice for the first time assembling some mortise and tenon joints. My wife says its too nice for that and should be saved not used. I will day it will have a special place on my bench for years to come.


I found the pic on Pinterest. 

I've started a build thread 'DST MALLET BUILD " I'm just about to do the section on how I made the handle. 



DST said:


> I would also like to thank Dave Paine for starting this swap and organizing it. It just takes one good man with an vision and a little drive to get it going. The next one is getting started soon and by all indications swaps will be a good part of our forums future. I am thrilled to see new leaders step up for each swap and add their own ideas and rules for each project. It adds variety and interest. If any of you haven't yet, check out the upcoming marking gauge swap that FireMedic is starting up. He has added some new criteria for this one since a marking gauge requires a little more precision than a mallet in order to function as a tool.
> Again, thanks Dave for a great swap.


I echo that. Thanks Dave. You've put a lot into this and happily I think you've got a lot out. Some may have taken certain things for granted but just like to say I appreciate it all.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## justin

*awesome idea*

Hey Dave,

I was looking through all the pics you guys have posted on here. I think this a really cool idea. 
I was wondering how could I participate. It seems like it would be really fun.


----------



## robert421960

Dave Pain if I did not say it earlier I also want to thank you for everything including the great mug you sent me
Im so looking foward to the next swap


----------



## Dominick

justin said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> I was looking through all the pics you guys have posted on here. I think this a really cool idea.
> I was wondering how could I participate. It seems like it would be really fun.


Sorry to say its all over. Maybe you can hang out and join Firemedics marking gauge swap. 
I'm sure there will be other builds you can join in the future as well.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/marking-gauge-swap-49324/


----------



## tcleve4911

I just want to thank Dave Paine for my mallet mug that I use everyday and have a story every time I share a cup of coffee with my friends.

I want to thank Cris for my mallet. I trimmed I'd down like he suggested and I find myself reaching for it whenever I'm at my bench.

....and lastly I want to thank all of you that participate in this forum who share your ideas and experience with the rest of us.
I've learned so much from you, I cannot thank you enough.

Let's keep it going mates ...!!!!!!


----------



## ryan50hrl

Here's a reminder that mallets are made for hitting stuff...

The great mallet I got has been hard at work...


----------



## DaveTTC

Great to see one in use and living up to the abuse 


I have 3 and one is my go to. it is thaw style from artsmith


----------



## DST

ryan50hrl said:


> Here's a reminder that mallets are made for hitting stuff...
> 
> The great mallet I got has been hard at work...


That's great Ryan,
I'm glad it is holding up. If it gets too beat just trim an 1/8" off the end and it will be good as new. I made that head long enough that you can do it quite a few times before it is too small to be functional.
Thanks for the post.


----------

